#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-01
<lapion> so anyone try to install ubuntu-gnome over regular ubuntu
<smartboyhw> lapion, oh what ppa?
<lapion> no just install regular quantal b1, then install quantal-gnome b1 without formatting the fses
 * smartboyhw thinks it is b2 now:P
<lapion> I meant b2
<smartboyhw> Ah OK
<lapion> brb
<lapion> hello smartboyhw..
<smartboyhw> Hello lapion
<vibhav> Hullo
<darkxst> lapion, just install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<smartboyhw> Hello vibhav too
<lapion> the first time I got the gdm, but after logging in the X server got killed
<darkxst> do you have logs?
<lapion> after restart not oven gdm will start up..
<lapion> only the mouse cursor for the xserver starts..
<darkxst> are you doing service gdm restart?
<lapion> I can create logs at each startup..
<lapion> yes darkxst
<darkxst> that is a known problem
<darkxst> if you do stop, then wait a sec and do start it will work
<lapion> als trying gdm sto, gdm start..
<lapion> I mean stop gdm , start gdm
<darkxst> which works? yes?
 * smartboyhw decides not to install it for now:P
<darkxst> smartboyhw, how we going to fix it, if no one tests it!
<smartboyhw> darkxst, well fix it then I'll test it:P
<lapion> darkxst after the first gdm bailout, will not start up again
<darkxst> lapion, enable gdm debugging (/etc/gdm/custom.conf)
<darkxst> then file a bug with ubuntu-bug gdm after it crashes
<darkxst> hopefully that will also attach the gdm logs, but if not they are in /var/log/gdm/$DISPLAY.log
<vsrao> After an update, the X server has problems starting. I can login through the CLI mode, but if I switch back, it freezes. Is this a known issue? Also, colord faults a lot.
<smartboyhw> welcome jbicha
<jbicha> hi
<lapion> To all developers, thank you very much for returning the old tried and true unity killer gnome 2 look.
<lapion> my next upgrade will be to ubuntu-gnome I was allready thinking about going back to the 'ol trusty slackware what with the 14.0 release...
<lapion> most probably
<jbicha> I don't think many are aware that the Ubuntu GNOME Remix includes GNOME Classic so tell your friends
<jbicha> Edubuntu includes it also
<jbicha> I don't know if we'll always include it though; that depends on demand I guess
<lapion> maybe the big problem is that people who tended to use the menu where mostly people that tended to not allow usage feedback due to security concerns I guess...
<jbicha> hmm?
<lapion> I prefer the menu because it frees the creative part of the mind to do the actual working.
<lapion> and since image recognition requires more processing time then letter recognition I would prefer using less mind computing time on medial tasks such as remembering what that applications icon looks like again.
<jbicha> I need to see how much space GNOME Classic takes on the image, if it's only a few MB then we probably should continue to include it
<lapion> I do however miss the separation of System menu and application menu but that is not a ball-breaker
<lapion> I however just found a nice bug, I cannot seem to get the gdm login anymore after a login with the last available desktop variant in the login list.
<lapion> not even changing password and a logout helps.
<lapion> nvm I found the autologin disable setting, however, if someone where to logout once or twice I think the system should go to gdm-password screen.
<lapion> I do however think there is a rather annoying security problem in the password changing dialog.
<lapion> as soon as you leave the old password field the system already checks the password. Which opens a window to semi-brute-force password hacking.
<lapion> hacking=cracking
<jbicha> lapion: oh, bug 1052453 should be fixed now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1052453 in Unity Greeter "Cannot click other sessions in unity-greeter" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052453
<jbicha> but... that's only if you were using lightdm, not gdm
<lapion> gdm is the default for ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> ok, never mind that then
<lapion> but that problem is supposed to be solved simply by disabling auto-login
<jbicha> if someone has physical access to your machine then they have access to everything on your machine
<lapion> if autologin is set the system does not allow logging out
<jbicha> yeah, autologin isn't working quite right
<lapion> You have to disable and reenable autologin before you can logout
<lapion> how can I modify/add the panels, add/move applets etc etc?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-02
<darkxst> jbicha, we really should collect the gnome-shell session logs in the apport hook as well
<jbicha> yeah I guess so
<jbicha> feel free to add that to your branch
<darkxst> ok will do
<jbicha> cp -r TheLordOfTime HI ../../gnome-th-sqdeb
<jbicha> bzr diff | less
<jbicha> qbzr revert
<jbicha> bzr diff
<jbicha> k.gre
<jbicha> 
<jbicha> aH
<jbicha> bzr add debH
<jbicha> bzr diff | less
<jbicha> qrm -rf ../bu
<jbicha> bzr bd
<lapion> how can I modify/add the panels, add/move applets etc etc?
<lapion> how can I modify/add panels and add/move applets to the panels?
<darkxst> lapion, I don't know if thats possible
<darkxst> you are using gnome classic?
<lapion> yes darkxst even without fx
<darkxst> I don't use it, but its quite basic I think
<lapion> it's the reason I m trying g3buntu
<darkxst> there has been some work on it in other distros, but I don't think anything has landed upstream
<lapion> I realy like to have the panels in my specific style.. not to mention the applets such as the cpu-freq governance applets to clock down my cpu during warm winters
<darkxst> you mean gnome 2 applets, they arent compatible
<darkxst> gnome-shell probably has extensions that provide cover most of them though
<darkxst> ^most functionality
<lapion> where can I find those extensions ?
<lapion> or better said how can I activate those extensions
<lapion> darkxst, so it's normal that in classic desktop you cannot change location of the panels, or any of the embedded menus ?
<lapion> of course I am taling about gnome 3(.6) with classic desktop without fx
<darkxst> yes, I believe so
<darkxst> if you really want something more gnome 2ish, you could try cinnamon
<darkxst> however that is a fork of shell, so will have the same graphics requirements
<darkxst> etc
<lapion> darkxst, I have been looking around and came to the conclusion that the missing gnome-shell-extensions package will be available for 3.6 some time in the not so distant future ?
<smartboyhw> Welcome jbicha
<jbicha> ?
<nohaggis> Er?
 * nohaggis writes post about Ubuntu GNOME Remix in 2buntu.com and people are happy:P
<jbicha> but your name?
<nohaggis> jbicha, joke in #ubuntuforums :P
<darkxst> lapion, not sure if it is likely to make the main repos, but it is on ricotz/testing ppa
<darkxst> everaldo, you need to include all images from ubuntu theme in plymouth
<darkxst> the code uses them to calculate position of text/dialogs (which I left as is, for the moment, to minimise possible breakage)
<darkxst> everaldo, also we need to change the text colour
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, already did it
<everaldo> just testing
<everaldo> darkxst, but, why change text color?
<everaldo> it is not white right now?
<darkxst> this one http://www.color-hex.com/color/988592
<darkxst> used for messages and barely readable against the blue stripes background
<darkxst> tinted_text_color
<everaldo> humm, ok
<darkxst> try this if you have x11 renderer installed, plymouthd; plymouth show-splash; plymouth message --text="test me"
<darkxst> s/message/display-message/
<everaldo> ah, ok,  let me fix it
<darkxst> and you can test password with -> plymouth ask-for-password
<everaldo> oh, you are the master of plymouth param
<everaldo> params
<everaldo> I was searching for this :)
<everaldo> ok, I will realease a new package on ppa
<everaldo> darkxst, thanks for tips, really useful
 * everaldo going to desktop computer (be back in few minutes)
<jbicha> ooh neat
<jbicha> darkxst: do you know how to test the text theme? I mean I guess I could just use VirtualBox for that...
<darkxst> jbicha, just install plymouth-x11
<darkxst> jbicha, test animations with -> plymouthd; plymouth --show-splash ; for ((I=0; I<10; I++)); do plymouth --update=test$I ; sleep 1; done; plymouth quit
<darkxst> test messages and password dialog as per above
<darkxst> jbicha, and make sure you grab the missing image files first from ubuntu-logo theme
<darkxst> progress*.png and ubuntu_logo.png
<darkxst> sorry didnt read you question
<darkxst> you can't test text theme with x11 renderer
<darkxst> you will need to kill X and drop to a tty
<darkxst> and then move the graphic theme out of the way
<darkxst> and run the same commands above
<darkxst> jbicha, did you disable modal dialogs? or are they just broken
<jbicha> darkxst: I didn't touch them and generally speaking the only overrides we have are in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<jbicha> did they suddenly stop working or is this just a quantal thing?
<darkxst> not sure, just occurred to me that I have seen any in a while
<jbicha> ok then I guess it's just GNOME changing things unless you want to check what Fedora 18 or whoever has
<darkxst> thats quite possible
<darkxst> hmm, I guess it is an upstream change (or bug)
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-03
<darkxst> jbicha, looks like ubuntu have removed gdm support from indicator-session
<darkxst> so user switching from unity while running gdm has no chance of working
<jbicha> well that seems short-sighted of them :(
<jbicha> darkxst: hmm, major casper upgrade today, did you file a bug report for our remaining tweaks?
<jbicha> everaldo: I think we're just going to end up shipping 12.10 without a gnome installer slideshow
<darkxst> jbicha, I have an open merge request for the password dialog tweak
<darkxst> I haven't yet done the username tweak, since I am waiting to see if we can get autologin (log-out) fixed
<darkxst> otherwise will have to disable autologin completely
<jbicha> autologin worked for Beta 2, didn't it?
<jbicha> for the live environment
<darkxst> yeh, but its broken now
<darkxst> possible it only worked due to one of the other bugs that was fixed
<darkxst> well autologin works, but you can't logout again
<darkxst> anyway halfline is going to try look into it, in the next few days
<jbicha> ok, I haven't rebuilt the images since Thursday, I probably should be building daily since final freeze is only a week away
<darkxst> and it worked then?
<jbicha> yeah, in the live environment autologin worked and I was able to logout from Shell and choose Classic
<darkxst> ah, but you couldn't log back, since that was before this landed https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/1058338
<jbicha> well Classic didn't have a logout button... but except for that it worked fine
<darkxst> apparently it only happens when username != hostname
<Wilson2B> So for weeks now I thought my problem was Unity / Compiz. Turns out it was #cairo-dock,  Bottom of screen would go blank on primary display only. Has anyone seen this before?
<darkxst> Wilson2B, yeh cairo-dock does that here (on secondary display)
<Wilson2B> interesting
<Wilson2B> It's the primary for me, for example when I do dual screen, the bottom screen is full , when I make it primary it cuts off at bottom Cairo tray
<Wilson2B> like it takes up a large rectangle of space
<Wilson2B> Trying to figure out how to fix it, I reset the settings (Ithink) and uninstalled / reinstalled Cairo doc
<darkxst> jbicha, anyway username patch has to go in build script
<darkxst> jbicha, seems to work ok when I set *both* username and hostname to "gnome"
<everaldo> darkxst, ping
<everaldo> did the text appear for you?
<everaldo> (on plymouth screen)
<everaldo> humm, strange, looks like we have some errors on script
<darkxst> everaldo, pong
<darkxst> what errors?
<darkxst> everaldo, you need to add the other files back
<darkxst> progress*.png and ubuntu-logo*.png
<darkxst> progress dots are used for the password box, and currently logo is used to position text.
<everaldo> darkxst, I have it working here
<everaldo> but I am thinking about remove unused staff
<everaldo> it needed the images because it is used to calculate text and password box positions
<darkxst> yes, I know
<darkxst> but I left it like that, since its safer than removing it all
<everaldo> what do you think, keep all stuff from old theme
<everaldo> os just add images to get it working?
<everaldo> (btw, alread changed colors here)
<darkxst> just put the images back in
<darkxst> I will clean it up at some point, but should be fine for now
<everaldo> ok, I will put images back
<everaldo> it is faster
<everaldo> maybe a bug report to clean up later
<darkxst> the main issue is, I don't even know how to test all the features in that script.
<everaldo> darkxst, https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings-bug1060123
<everaldo> do you know how I can associate a bug report to a specific branch?
<everaldo> or we don't need it?
<darkxst> you missing the `*16.png` files
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, because I don't have it in blue colors
<everaldo> just on normal ubuntu colors
<everaldo> lubuntu also don't have *16 pngs
<everaldo> unfortunatelly svgs is not available
<darkxst> well in that case remove the "if (bits_per_pixel == 4) {" statement that declares the 16.png names
<everaldo> darkxst, do you know how to test in 4 bits per pixel?
<everaldo> I mean, theres a way to simulate
<everaldo> ?
<darkxst> you would need to restart X
<darkxst> (and configure it in xorg.conf)
<everaldo> whats about include the *16.png from ubuntu theme and fix it for 13.04 ?
<darkxst> or that, the only one that gets displayed is progress_dots_off anyway
<everaldo> I will try here to convert the images
<everaldo> if it look ok then we can use it
<darkxst> why the huge branch name? you can just do ~ecanuto/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/branch_name
<everaldo> just saw  some people doing it and start to do the same
<everaldo> I really don't have too much experience with launchpad so I try to mimic some other people
<everaldo> let me try to use tiny name
<darkxst> progress_dot_on.png is not used, so doesnt need to be blue
<darkxst> if you want blue dots, then dot_off should be the blue one
 * smartboyhw finds out it is the 24-hour marathon today:P
<everaldo> darkxst, you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/bug-1060123
<darkxst> you can make it shorter
<everaldo> darkxst, backgounds in 16 colors don't look nice :(
<darkxst> the blue stripes?
<everaldo> yes
<smartboyhw> Hey everaldo darkxst gonna watch the 24-hour-marathon tmr?
<everaldo> smartboyhw, ?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, this
<smartboyhw> http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<darkxst> everaldo, hopefully no one needs them then!
<everaldo> oh, nice, I can use paypal
<smartboyhw> everaldo, :)
<everaldo> darkxst, any ideas for 16 color background?
<darkxst> don't worry about it for now
<darkxst> hopefully most hardware these days supports full colour
<everaldo> darkxst, progress_dot_off.png must be progress_dot_on.png and progress_dot_off.png could be an empty image right?
<everaldo> smartboyhw, looks like I will "participate" in this 24 hour-marathon ;-)
<darkxst> progress_dot_off.png is used for the password dialog
<darkxst> progress_dot_on.png is unused
<smartboyhw> everaldo, lol
<darkxst> everaldo, you can remove 16.pngs, ubuntu-logo.png and dots_on.png now
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/lp1060123
<everaldo> darkxst, do you know how I can apply you commit to my branch and keep the commiter name and time?
<darkxst> you merge it
<darkxst> or even just
<everaldo> darkxst, can you please request a merge to this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/lp1060123
<darkxst> try, bzr pull lp:~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/lp1060123
<everaldo> darkxst, some conflicts because I have rebranched without unneded pngs
<everaldo> darkxst, if you can request a merge to this branch, I would like to learn how to merge a request :)
<darkxst> you will still get conflicts
<everaldo> darkxst, is there a way to commit using other person name?
<jbicha> good morning
<everaldo> jbicha, morning
<smartboyhw> Hello jbicha
<jbicha> bzr commit --author="Name <email>" will allow you to set the author, you'll still be the committer though
<everaldo> ah, nice
<everaldo> jbicha, thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, morning
<darkxst> build script is sorted now
<smartboyhw> Yay
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, build script is much better now
<everaldo> but we still use logo.image = Image (logo_filename);
<everaldo> but line that defines logo_filename is commented
<darkxst> everaldo, you can comment out that line also
<everaldo> I am just doing more cleanups
<jbicha> speaking of logos....
<jbicha> I wish we could add the Ubuntu logo to gdm but I couldn't ever get it to work, which is crazy since several other distros do it
<smartboyhw> Ooh
<everaldo> jbicha, we can check how Fedora do it
 * everaldo downloding fedora 18 iso
 * smartboyhw hates Fedora:P
<everaldo> when Ubuntu release 11.04 I start to use Fedora
<everaldo> for two months
<everaldo> but got lots of problems with nvidia and broadcom
<everaldo> you must use another repo but theres a delay between updates and lots of time I got my video broken
<everaldo> also, other pieces looks broken
<everaldo> I love their blue colors and thats all :-)
<smartboyhw> .......
<everaldo> also, I don't like too much the things that redhat guys are doing with nautilus and empathy
<everaldo> I am sad with all removed features :(
<everaldo> darkxst, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/lp1060123/revision/8
<everaldo> all logo references removed
<darkxst> everaldo, looks fine
<everaldo> and I think that we can also remove all progress_indicator references
<everaldo> let me try it
<darkxst> no
<everaldo> no? why?
<darkxst> they are used for the password
<everaldo> no, they are not
<everaldo> well, it was used by TextYOffset that really don't need to depend  progress_indicator
<everaldo> I just remove it and everthing looks ok
<everaldo> ah, you mean the image but I am taling about progress_indicator var
<everaldo> darkxst, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/lp1060123/revision/9
<everaldo> if it is ok for you, I will request a merge
<darkxst> everaldo, you just broke password
<darkxst> or not
<darkxst> but do make sure you test it before merging
<everaldo> darkxst, it is working here
<everaldo> darkxst, why you say that it is broken?
<darkxst> everaldo, I was guessing, but its ok
<darkxst> anyway I'm off to bed
<everaldo> darkxst, ok, good night
<everaldo> jbicha, #1060123 is fixed, a merge propose has been created
 * smartboyhw is trying to get those Canonical guys to open an unoffficial distros QA Tracker
<jbicha> smartboyhw: how many unofficial distros would participate in that?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, mere proposal;p
<jbicha> I mean, if it's just for Ubuntu GNOME, maybe we'll be official next cycle
<smartboyhw> Suggestion:P
<smartboyhw> If they ignore I don't care
<jbicha> ricotz: I don't know if you saw https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ibus/
<jbicha> bad side is that I had trouble running GNOME Shell after ppa-purging that repo, ibus gsettings migration trouble or something
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, no, havent seen that
<ricotz> i am not familiar with ibus though
<jbicha> we need the new ibus to fix bug 1045914
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1045914 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout doesn't show in GNOME Shell session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045914
<jbicha> or I guess we could try to hack gnome-shell to work with the quantal ibus
<ricotz> jbicha, what about the ubuntu/debian maintainers of ibus, is there any progress to start on that
<jbicha> for ubuntu, it will have to wait for R as there are too many rdepends
<jbicha> I haven't approached the Debian maintainers yet (I'm not sure that ibus is packaged much on the Ubuntu side)
<ricotz> ok, R is fine, but this needs to be tested by people actually able to use it
<ricotz> and preferable by the original maintainers
<ricotz> but irc there were already 1.4.x updates left out :\
<jbicha> it seemed to work but I couldn't tell if it was better or worse than ibus 1.4
<jbicha> we probably want it in a staging ppa though for those who really need a keyboard layout switcher
<jbicha> unfortunately, nux is a rdepends that needs to be rebuilt with the new ibus or Unity won't run :( so it's not something I can guarantee won't break things
<ricotz> if i get this right, updating to 1.5 will break things for non-g-s session or does it preserver compatibility
<ricotz> ah i see
<jbicha> it works today but nux gets updated fairly regularly (it just needs a rebuild but that will take someone paying attention)
<ricotz> why does it need a rebuild?
<jbicha> soname bump
<ricotz> so there is an actual bump or is a bad abi break?
<jbicha> and like I said earlier, reverting back to ibus didn't go well when I tried it Monday
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> sorry, i need to go
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258630/
<darkxst> jbicha, https://www.dropbox.com/s/ckjlp2a19bea5wh/Ubuntu%20UG%20%40%202012-10-04%2007%3A12%3A48.png    :)
 * jbicha smiles at Ruper
<jbicha> Rupert
<darkxst> oh that was for the gnome release notes, screenshots
<greg-g> heya, jbicha Have you been able to install UbuntuOne on the UbuntuGNOME? I see I have the syncdaemon running and all that now, but I can't connect the computer to U1 (ie, when I do u1sdtool --connect nothing happens)
<darkxst> jbicha, so was that what you wanted? or a different logo
<darkxst> ?
<greg-g> also, again, thanks for the awesome work on this, you've re-affirmed some of my faith :)
<jbicha> darkxst: I didn't know you were doing documentation stuff
<darkxst> jbicha, I'm not, just helped out with the screenshots, thats all
<jbicha> well that still counts
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah I believe that's correct
<jbicha> the logo guidelines are a bit confusing http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/ubuntu-logo
<jbicha> thanks so much, I tried several times a few weeks ago without getting it to work
<darkxst> I guess you didnt try setting it in the override file?'
<jbicha> I tried /etc/gdm/greeter.gsettings
<darkxst> jbicha, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/gdm-logo/+merge/127888
<darkxst> jbicha, ah yeh, for some reason the logo only loads when set in overrides
<jbicha> um, I don't have that file on my computer
<jbicha> ah, I'll just substitute /lib/plymouth/ubuntu_logo.png
<darkxst> logo was included in the merge request (however bzr missed the install file the first time )
<darkxst> and yeh its just copied from plymouth, since I figure there is not guarantee the ubuntu theme has to be installed
<jbicha> I don't think we need to copy that file; it's included in plymouth which should be installed and it won't break if that file's not found
<everaldo> darkxst, jbicha, we don't have the logo on plymouth theme anymore
<jbicha> dpkg -S ubuntu_logo.png
<darkxst> everaldo, that was for gdm greeter screen
<jbicha> darkxst: on the other hand, we should have a logo for gdm-fallback too but it's a light background
<jbicha> how about the black Ubuntu logo with orange circle of friends?
<jbicha> I don't think that's pre-installed
<everaldo> ah, so it is also available on package "plymouth"
<everaldo> I removed it from "plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-logo"
<darkxst> jbicha, black on a grey background wont really work?
<jbicha> darkxst: I tried using the plymouth logo in fallback mode and it was white text on a light gray background
<everaldo> is this the logo on top-left?
<darkxst> everaldo, https://www.dropbox.com/s/ckjlp2a19bea5wh/Ubuntu%20UG%20%40%202012-10-04%2007%3A12%3A48.png
<jbicha> no, it's a logo in the center right above the name chooser, by default there isn't a logo
<jbicha> Fedora wanted a distro logo option
<jbicha> I don't think GNOME design likes distro branding
<darkxst> jbicha, we could change the background colour of fallback mode
<everaldo> darkxst, what it the problem in fallback? do you have a screenshot?
<jbicha> logging out for a bit...
<darkxst> jbicha, actually can set a different logo for fallback
<darkxst> everaldo, I think jbicha was talking about the gdm logo
<everaldo> ah
<darkxst> oh, it is tiny :( https://www.dropbox.com/s/tt4z91y2stbtavm/Ubuntu%20UG%20%40%202012-10-04%2008%3A49%3A00.png
<everaldo> looks nice
<everaldo> darkxst, whats about a blue ubuntu logo instead of orange?
<everaldo> or black
<darkxst> everaldo, I don't think we are allowed to change colours of the logo
<everaldo> darkxst, here we have a complete black: http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/ubuntu-logo
<darkxst> yeh could use that
<darkxst> jbicha, what do you think ? all black or black w/ orange circle of friends?
<jbicha> my instinct is for black w/ orange, can you make the logo bigger?
<darkxst> better? https://www.dropbox.com/s/55qskqebt989i73/Ubuntu%20UG%20%40%202012-10-04%2009%3A01%3A39.png
<jbicha> yeah, is that the same size as the non-fallback logo?
<darkxst> hmm, its still a little smaller
<darkxst> fallback logo gets shrunk quite a bit
<darkxst> where as normal logo is drawn at actual size
<darkxst> bigger? https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjbrinwy2j45wwv/Ubuntu%20UG%20%40%202012-10-04%2009%3A10%3A03.png
<everaldo> dinner time
<darkxst> do we want an orange circle of friends in the normal one too? https://www.dropbox.com/s/44glces0vu04fkz/Ubuntu%20UG%20%40%202012-10-04%2009%3A55%3A30.png
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-04
<jbicha> no, just white for the normal one
<darkxst> ok
<jbicha> and sorry for changing my mind again, but what about this? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_66PcmfVUVjI/TKopzR52KMI/AAAAAAAAAVc/mSQ42LQRppY/s320/bear_family_gdm.png
<jbicha> that last one felt a bit too big to me, maybe something in between the two sizes?
<darkxst> jbicha, this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/cgbhlpkjargeima/Ubuntu%20UG%20%40%202012-10-04%2010%3A33%3A16.png
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah, which do you prefer?
<darkxst> I guess, just the circle of friends is good
<jbicha> I think that's what we used before lightdm so that's cool
<darkxst> ok, done.
<jbicha> darkxst: please use 12.10.3 instead of 12.10.2ubuntu1 for the changelog and we can just use the ubuntu_logo.png from plymouth
<darkxst> oh right, didnt realise there was one in the base package
<darkxst> jbicha, updated.
<jbicha> darkxst: why when I test plymouth do I get two plymouth pop up windows?
<darkxst> jbicha, its supposed to simulate what would happen on a multiple monitor setup
<jbicha> oh really? interesting
<darkxst> atleast with the opensource drivers, plymouth displays on all monitors
<darkxst> found another plymouth test "plymouth --update=fsck:sda1:40"
<darkxst> jbicha, once casper 1.327 lands, you can delete the 3 scripts from the casper-scripts folder of the build script
<darkxst> (just leaving an empty folder), no other code changes are required
<darkxst> jbicha, what does "wishlist" mean? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1058845
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058845 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Apport hook to log running display manager" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jbicha> wishlist means it's not a bug but a new feature or improvement
<jbicha> I do plan to merge that fix before Tuesday
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, new casper landed so I pushed those changes
 * everaldo is full of cake!
<jbicha> lol
<everaldo> jbicha, I am learning how ubiquity works
<everaldo> hope we can get it in time
<everaldo> don't looks to have different languages for slideshow
<jbicha> everaldo: probably not, the translators would hate us
<everaldo> jbicha, do you know where slideshow is translated?
<everaldo> here it looks like a plain html
<everaldo> got it
<everaldo> theres a python script
<everaldo> jbicha, maybe we can just disable slideshow?
<jbicha> everaldo: yes, I believe ubiquity works fine if there's no slideshow installed
<jbicha> everaldo: translation deadline & final freeze is Tuesday
<everaldo> well, let me try to get it, nothing to loose :D
<darkxst> could do a slideshow with no text? no translation required then
<darkxst> and would be better than nothing
<everaldo> yes, we could try
<everaldo> right now I am testing some colors
<everaldo> and then start with  some images
<darkxst> looks like the latest Nvidia blob has broken plymouth :(
<darkxst> just get the test mode fallback now
<jbicha> yay! more testing for the text theme ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, need to add 'lib/plymouth/themes' to ubuntu-gnome-default-settings.install
<darkxst> current package not installing plymouth themes
<jbicha> darkxst: are you sure? plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-logo.install seems to be right
<jbicha> maybe we should depend on the plymouth themes to make sure they're installed
<darkxst> ah ok, they just didnt get installed
<darkxst> did the bugzilla watcher bot just wake up ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, how can I merge git into gdm package?
<jbicha> you mean how can you add a patch from git?
<darkxst> jbicha, I need to pull in all the patches from git, so I can test patches for autologin bug
<jbicha> darkxst: have you ever used jhbuild?
<jbicha> but I don't know how to use jhbuild for something like gdm though
<darkxst> yes, but I can't build gdm with that
<jbicha> you should ask ricotz as he does it every week
<jbicha> I think it might be as simple as
<jbicha> ./autogen.sh; make; make install; make distcheck
<jbicha> https://live.gnome.org/MaintainersCorner/Releasing
<jbicha> but I don't really package git snapshots
<jbicha> I'm guessing he just signed off for the night though as he lives in Europe
<darkxst> maybe I will just try a git pull over the top of the source package
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-05
<darkxst> jbicha, are we going to be able to include 3.6.1 gdm? or is it too late (~oct 16th)
<jbicha> darkxst: it likely will need to be an SRU
<jbicha> Ubuntu's October release cycle is horrible for just that reason, we really really should have .1 in Ubuntu
<darkxst> yeh, its a little to close the gnome cycle
<darkxst> jbicha, do you know where the current accountsservice branch is? lp:ubuntu/accountsservice is outdated
<jbicha> darkxst: you can do apt-get source accountsservice then
<darkxst> yeh, I did that, was going to make merge request, but will just make debdiff?
<jbicha> branch imports get broken sometimes
<darkxst> jbicha, autologin should be all fixed with these 2 patches https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061993 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1059090
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061993 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Can't logout when autologin is set" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1059090 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Unable to autologin" [Undecided,In progress]
<everaldo> how I can call the default gnome's language selector?
<greg-g> hey all, is it just me or can I not set up U1 on UbuntuGNOME? I have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed, but I can't see where I can give it my credentials (even tried u1sdtool --connect to no avail)
<greg-g> the Ubuntu One folder is there, just not connected to my account
<darkxst> greg-g, it should come up with a setup wizard on the first run
<greg-g> darkxst: should invoke the default browser, right? I see nothing (no output on the cli nor a new browser tab)
<erictr1ck> so i installed gnome by clicking on the "is just a click away" link on the gnome.org website... unsure what to do now :/
<darkxst> greg-g, on a fresh install, click the ubuntu one client, brings up a setup wizard, asking for credentials etc
<darkxst> if you just get the normal ubuntu one window, you can try remove your computer (if its listed?)
<darkxst> atleast here, that takes me back to the setup wizard
<darkxst> jbicha, do we want to include this patch? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685115, its awaiting design approval upstream which I doubt would happen before freeze
<ubot5> Gnome bug 685115 in general "screenShield: Implement Simulate User Activity method" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> erictr1ck, just logout and select GNOME from the session list
<greg-g> darkxst: where does the ubuntone client live? I have it installed (according to apt) but I see no gui client. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262639/
<greg-g> by, where does it live, I mean, shouldn't there be an entry for it in the system settings tool or show up when I use the Applications view
<darkxst> yes client should show up in applications view
<darkxst> as "ubuntu one"
<greg-g> darkxst: no results :/
<greg-g> darkxst: can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy ubuntuone*" please?
<darkxst> greg-g, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262659/
<greg-g> darkxst: thanks
<greg-g> trying ubuntuone-control-panel-qt (wasn't on mine, was on yours)
<greg-g> that was it
<greg-g> thanks much, darkxst
<darkxst> greg-g, np
<darkxst> greg-g, perhaps you can file a bug for that, we will need to update deps to ensure that can't happen
<greg-g> sure
<greg-g> just so it is here (I am inthe middle of something else right now): I installed ubuntuone-client-gnome thinking that'd take care of it
<greg-g> (it missed -control-panel-qt)
<jbicha> darkxst: even if design takes it, it may be 3.8 only, so let's not
<jbicha> darkxst: is the accountsservice patch enough to get autologin working? it seems to work here but I've not tested very extensively
<jbicha> oh never mind, that only worked the first time...
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, I'm taking your accountsservice patch and doing it a bit different, I'm going to keep the ubuntu patch but change it so that it reverts the debian patch
<jbicha> there's a couple different ways of doing this, and I think this is slightly closer to how the Debian maintainer is thinking
<darkxst> jbicha, accounts service patch just fixes the autologin toggle in user account panel
<darkxst> the other (gdm) patch, fixes logout not working, when autologin is enabled
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-06
<jbicha> actually that didn't exactly work w/ accounsservice; I don't know, it seemed like debuild was ignoring ubuntu.series
<jbicha> anyway I uploaded it
<darkxst> ok
<jbicha> it worked in sbuild but not with debuild -S
<darkxst> I though debuild picked up ubuntu.series when I was testing
<darkxst> jbicha, metacity is not loading here for gnome classic sessions
<jbicha> darkxst: are you sure you're not running Compiz? bug 1062099
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062099 in libunity 6.0 "libunity9 now depends on unity-common which depends on compiz" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062099
<jbicha> and bug  bug 1036752
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1036752 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Quantal) "[quantal] [regression] Gnome Classic has no compiz plugins loaded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036752
<jbicha> first bug is fixed, I guess the second one may still be broken for quantal release
<darkxst> ah ok
<darkxst> so basically it wont work even when compiz is installed?
<jbicha> GNOME Classic (with effects) is broken :(
<jbicha> that should be a critical bug for Edubuntu, but Edubuntu is more or less recommending that schools really ought to stay with 12.04
<jbicha> llvmpipe/dropping Unity 2D is also causing issues for LTSP
<jbicha> it turns out compiz isn't really that big of a file size addition but I think just shipping GNOME Classic w/ Metacity is more than adequate for our needs
<darkxst> well yeh, perhaps we should remove the broken one from session list?
<jbicha> hmm...my instinct was to say it's too late for quantal but on second thought...
<jbicha> anyway, logging off for the night
<DangerM> Hiya - anyone about at all ?
<smartboyhw> Hey jbicha
<jbicha> hi
<DangerM> Hi jbicha - just started using Gnome Remix - joined the group on launchpad
<DangerM> Is there anything you needed help with
<smartboyhw> :D
<jbicha> DangerM: well the release is coming quite soon, so reporting & fixing bugs is our priority
<DangerM> Ok cool (I'm DangerMouseUK/DangerMouse on forum/launchpad respectively)
<DangerM> I think the auto-login bug is a bit of a showstopper
<DangerM> Had to edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf manually to get my login screen back
<jbicha> DangerM: darkxst already has a fix for that, I just haven't finished reviewing it yet
<DangerM> Ah cool that's the only thing so far that I've noticed and I've been using it for 3-4 days now
<DangerM> Had another problem with the window manager/compiz not working properly but I added some PPAs and it went away
<jbicha> I think the compiz problem was a combination of bug 1062099 and bug 1036752
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062099 in libunity 6.0 "libunity9 now depends on unity-common which depends on compiz" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062099
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1036752 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Quantal) "[quantal] [regression] Gnome Classic has no compiz plugins loaded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036752
<jbicha> GNOME Shell doesn't use compiz you know, it's just Unity that does (or optionally, GNOME Classic)
<DangerM> Yeah I'm currently using Gnome Classic + Compiz
<DangerM> Thats my preferred setup :)
<DangerM> I will make the move to the newer interface I'm just dragging my feet for as long as I can
<jbicha> DangerM: are you familiar with gnome-shell-extensions?
<DangerM> jbicha : yes I am - they go some way to mitigating the cross-over
<DangerM> but I still prefer the classic look, haven't quite got stuck into the search for everything
<DangerM> sort of thing - I just like having menus with programs on them and going to find them
<DangerM> Unless there's an extension I'm missing that does that
<jbicha> that's why I brought it up: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<jbicha> there's another one for a places menu but it's a little broken on my computer
<DangerM> Oh that looks quite nice actually - might give it a go and see where I get
<DangerM> Whilst I've got you here, I've got three gnome3 PPA's on my install
<DangerM> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 + a staging and testing ppa (forgot exact names for those)
<DangerM> is that a non-recommended setup
<jbicha> DangerM: I don't recommend you use testing or staging; testing is for the latest git snapshots; staging is for "riskier" stuff
<DangerM> Ok I will ppa-purge both of them then - so far everything seems stable enough, no complaints but I'd rather have it running in recommended format
<jbicha> the gnome3 ppa should be fairly safe; it's not necessary but it's nice if you want more of the latest stable GNOME
<jbicha> I consider the gnome3 ppa to be pretty much supported although there may be good reason Ubuntu held back from upgrading certain components
<DangerM> Oh ok cool, well I'll keep that one then and just purge the other two - I noticed in Fedora that my fingerprint stuff worked out of the box and it doesn't with Ubuntu Gnome - is that an Ubuntu thing ?
<DangerM> The implementation seemed a bit broken in Fedora so I haven't made the jump to install it just yet anyway
<ricotz> jbicha, don't scare my ppa users ;P
<smartboyhw> lol
<DangerM> lol ricotz
<DangerM> I have had no problems so far with either PPA
<jbicha> ricotz: well I don't like the idea of backporting development git snapshots to users of the current stable release
<jbicha> I'd prefer it if you kept GNOME 3.6 to quantal
<jbicha> your work *is* useful for developers and those who want to test things before they land
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, this means you don't like the half of all ppa out there ;)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<ricotz> jbicha, no everyone likes do run ubuntu+1
<ricotz> *not
<ricotz> daily/snapshot build ppas arent restricted to the currently development release, and so it my testing ppa
<jbicha> sure, I only like a few ppas, I only have 2 enabled at the moment
<ricotz> but yeah not everyone should use it before thinking about it
<ricotz> especially the staging one
<ricotz> i see ;), i like ppa a lot, but i guess i only enabled those i am maintaining/co-maintaining
<jbicha> see, you don't trust other people's ppas either ;)
<jbicha> actually since I use ubuntu+1, there's not many ppas's I need anyway
<ricotz> oh, i trust the mozilla team
 * smartboyhw trusts the almighty mozilla team too
<ricotz> jbicha, you wouldnt believe how outdate quantal already is in some points ;)
<jbicha> right, I like the mozilla ppa's, the LibreOffice ppa that you work on (although I wish it would use the mozilla ppa naming convention), & the GNOME3 PPA as examples
<jbicha> it's about trusting the maintainers to know what they're doing
<jbicha> darkxst: just did an install without the slideshow installed, it works fine but I filed bug 1062975
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062975 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "If slideshow isn't installed, install window resizes to a small window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062975
<jbicha> everaldo: ^ maybe we should do a conservative one-page slideshow??
<everaldo> jbicha, yes
<everaldo> jbicha, can we ship it just in english?
<jbicha> I'm not sure exactly what we should do
<jbicha> 1. We could ship without a slideshow (what the build script is currently set to do)
<jbicha> 2. We could do a simple one-page slideshow, maybe with a short title, maybe without that
<jbicha> 3. Or we could do a full slideshow...but I really don't think we have time for this
<everaldo> Ok, I will make two branches, one with one slide and another with a full one
<darkxst> jbicha, what do you think of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1057841
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1057841 in gdm (Ubuntu) "After logging into unity or gnome classic, I can't switch users. Goes to lock screen. Using GDM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<everaldo> jbicha, so tomorow you guys can choose which one to use
<darkxst> is it too late to fix?
<jbicha> darkxst: it's not too late but it depends on how complicated it is to fix
<darkxst> re slideshow, I think we could just make a simple slideshow with 4-5 screenshots that showcase gnome-shell (and you could probably get away with no text)
<jbicha> yeah, the text is the big problem
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome-screensaver needs to be patched to handle switch user stuff via dbus or libgdm
<darkxst> since gdmflexiserver is no more
<darkxst> if we are careful with screenshots, we shouldnt need any text
<everaldo> well, we still have the headers to translate but it can be only english or just a few translations
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, well if we get a reasonable patch, I can help get it in, even if it requires an SRU
<darkxst> and I wouldnt worry about the fast-user switching in indicator session,
<everaldo> jbicha, darkxst, "Welcome to Ubuntu GNOME 12.10" or "Welcome to Ubuntu GNOME Remix 12.10" ?
<darkxst> clicking a name should get the login dialog with a "switch user" button
<everaldo> right now it is "Welcome to Ubuntu GNOME 12.10"
<darkxst> everaldo, surely we can translate that with sed?
<darkxst> sed s/Ubuntu/Ubuntu GNOME/ in *.po
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, we can but I just wanna know if we will use the word "Remix" for distro name
<everaldo> I mean, Ubuntu GNOME or Ubuntu GNOME Remix
<jbicha> darkxst: hey, how many git patches are in your fix for bug 1061993?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061993 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Can't logout when autologin is set" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061993
<jbicha> could you just attach the separate git patches we need instead of merging them into one patch?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes can do
<everaldo> what bg looks better http://imagebin.org/231129
<everaldo> or http://imagebin.org/231130
<everaldo> ?
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks, that makes it slightly simpler to review and then remove when the next gdm version is released
<gonyere> everaldo: i like #2
<everaldo> gonyere, I like #1 but #2 looks to be more close to GNOME since gnome.org main page uses a image like #2
<gonyere> yeah, thats my feeling as well
<gonyere> #1 is just a bit too dark
<gonyere> honestly, something inbetween might be better
<jbicha> everaldo: what about bright-day.jpg then?
<everaldo> let me make one shot with it
<everaldo> I have three version
<everaldo> versions
<everaldo> humm, bright-day is like #2 because I am cutting
<everaldo> let me fix the way how I cut the original image
<everaldo> jbicha, http://imagebin.org/231131
<darkxst> jbicha, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/gdm/fix-lp1061993
<gonyere> is that the original?
<gonyere> i like it :)
<everaldo> gonyere, the image?
<gonyere> yeah
<everaldo> yes, it is original
<everaldo> theres three original backgrounds
<everaldo> gonyere, look at /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/backgrounds
<everaldo> we just need to find a good icon to put on the right side since first image don't use screenshot
<gonyere> are we looking for a gnome icon?
<everaldo> don't if we are allowed to
<everaldo> maybe accessivility icon like gnome.org
<gonyere> https://live.gnome.org/BrandGuidelines has official gnome images
<everaldo> This page contains source images for the GNOME logo. These can be used in relation to genuine GNOME project activities, including the design of merchandising and marketing materials.
<everaldo> The images included here should be used as provided and should not be modified in any way.
<jbicha> darkxst: more specifically, what I'm looking for is: if you go to http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/commit/?h=gnome-3-6&id=571ea34ff6
<jbicha> and click patch
<jbicha> that gives you the already formatted patch, and it's relatively easy to compare what patches we've applied with what is in the git commit log
<darkxst> jbicha, they don't apply
<jbicha> oh
<darkxst> debbuild give messages about no fuzz
<darkxst> allowed or something
<jbicha> well could you at least preserve the headers so it's more obvious where the patch came from?
<jbicha> everaldo: I'm sorry, what do you need an icon for?
<darkxst> jbicha ok
<everaldo> jbicha, the right side of this first slide is empty, on Ubuntu we have an image... and origami I think
<everaldo> we must fill this right side with something (or not ;-)
<jbicha> that's the code name mascot, I don't think we need to fill that space w/ anything
<everaldo> jbicha, GNOME Remix includes shotwell by default?
<jbicha> everaldo: yes
<darkxst> jbicha, like this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/gdm/fix-lp1061993/revision/270
<jbicha> everaldo: try this, it's slightly out-dated http://bicha.net/ubuntu-gnome-remix/quantal-ubuntu-gnome-i386-20120927.manifest
<everaldo> nice, thanks
<everaldo> it is included
<everaldo> so maybe we can keep the shotwell slide and just change the screenshot like I did with music slide (rhythmbox)
<everaldo> and this is how other slide looks like: http://imagebin.org/231134
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks so much! I've uploaded now, apologies for the delay in reviewing
<everaldo> ok, let me commit some place so you guys can test and help decide what to include or not
<everaldo> jbicha, gonyere, https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-gnome
<everaldo> to test just type ./test-slideshow.sh ubuntu-gnome
<everaldo> we can replace the ubuntu related slides but text can't be translated later
<jbicha> everaldo: it has a bunch of Ubuntu-specific slides still
<everaldo> jbicha, yes, I know
<everaldo> jbicha, if we are going to make slides available in english I will replace
<everaldo> but if we are going to go with only one or two
<everaldo> then I will remove them
<jbicha> at this point, I want as little stuff needing translation as possible
<jbicha> final language packs (pre-release) will be generated Tuesday morning...which gives 0 time for translation
<everaldo> jbicha, so, I will keep the name as "Ubuntu 12.10" (without GNOME) so we will be nice with welcome message. Then replace all slide that is common only changing images and all other slides will be remove or replace to screenshot only without image
<everaldo> jbicha, is that ok for you?
<jbicha> yeah, let's see what that looks like
<everaldo> humm, I don't see any translation, theres a folder with .po but all languages is in english
<everaldo> maybe translations is not uploaded yet?
<jbicha> everaldo: po/ubuntu/ has lots of different languages
<everaldo> jbicha, yes, but on ubiquity all po files are in english
<everaldo> did you know if ubiquity really show slides in different languages?
<jbicha> everaldo: you've never tried installing Ubuntu in a different language?
<everaldo> jbicha, no :)
<everaldo> what is really weird since I am brazillian :)
<everaldo> found translations
<darkxst> everaldo, some translations are incomplete,
<darkxst> anyway my suggestion would be to keep the first slide, then for the other slides just have screenshots taking up the whole window
<darkxst> then you could have screenshots that are self-explanatory without any text
<everaldo> darkxst, is what I am doing right now
<everaldo> darkxst, but to be honest, I don't see any reason to don't ship text without translation
<everaldo> even ubuntu and kubuntu are not 100% translated in all available languages
<everaldo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<jbicha> everaldo: that would be fine if we were before User Interface Freeze
<everaldo> well, looks like screenshots and icons only could be nice too
<jbicha> logging off for the evening
<DangerM> howdy all
<DangerM> back again
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-07
<DangerM> Hmm xchat-gnome seems to be a bit stripped down compared to the normal xchat in the software app
<darkxst> ricotz, is there an easy way to update a source package to a git snapshot?
<ricotz> darkxst, i don't know what you consider easy, but it isn't overly complicated
<darkxst> do how do I do it? I tried to git pull over the top of ubuntu source package
<darkxst> but that seemed to mess up the build files
<ricotz> just create a new source tarball from the git branch and use this to update
<darkxst> then I just do `dpkg-source -x` with the new source tarball?
<ricotz> uupdate -v VERSION tarball
<darkxst> ricotz, that worked! thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, yet again ubuntu patches breaking things ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1063110
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063110 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "ubuntu lock on suspend option breaks when suspending via userMenu" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> jbicha, I am guessing we can't link libgdm from gnome-screensaver?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-30
<roasted_> hello friends
<roasted_> what is the long term goal for Gnome 3.10 and PPAs? Will it be consolidated into one PPA?
<darkxst> roasted, yes, but there are some bits that need to be implemented in unity first
<roasted> darkxst: will they land with the official release of 13.10, or will two PPAs be needed for this cycle?
<darkxst> roasted, nope, but we can backport them to 13.10 once its fixed in T
<roasted> sorry, forgive me - 'nope' to what? the landing in official release, or two PPAs being needed?
<darkxst> nope to landing in the official release
<roasted> so two PPAs will be needed after all?
<darkxst> so there will be two ppa's needed for the time being
<roasted> oh
<roasted> sounds hackery :/
<darkxst> a lot of the stuff in staging is blocked by the gnome-desktop update
<darkxst> because that 100% breaks unity
<roasted> hm
<roasted> I guess I just don't understand enough of the backend to connect the dots.
<roasted> Cause I'm sitting her ethinking, what does Unity have to do with anything?
<darkxst> just that a PPA thats supposed to be stable, should going breaking other things
<darkxst> and there are users that use both gnome-shell and unity
<roasted> hm
<roasted> I would think someone on Ubuntu GNOME would be using Gnome only.
<darkxst> there are people who use gnome3 ppa's with normal Ubuntu
<roasted_> sorry, dang router shut off again
<roasted_> I think my last message got missed....
<roasted_> bottom line, to get 3.10 in 13.10, two PPAs needed. eh?
<roasted_> darkxst: would it be out of the question to consider an intentional derailment of Ubuntu GNOME's release date?
<roasted_> I'm not a dev, so don't hate me for thinking out loud here, but I would think intentionally delaying Ubuntu GNOME's release date by 2 months, thereby granting a 3 month window from Gnome's latest release vs Ubuntu GNOME's release date, would fair a bit better.
<roasted_> As opposed to managing all of these PPAs and whatnot.
<bjsnider> maybe you should get your router fixed or replaced
<roasted> yep. I know it.
<roasted> Looking up a few models that the local shop has online. I hope to pick one up tomorrow over lunch.
<roasted> for now I'll see how the web client fares vs quassel
<bjsnider> the one recommended by maximumpc right now is...
<bjsnider> the Asus RT-N66U Dark Knight
<roasted> yeah, I've heard that come up time and time again.
<roasted> Does that run ddwrt?
<bjsnider> http://www.maximumpc.com/asus_rt-n66u_wi-fi_router_review
<roasted> yeah looks like it
<roasted> there's a dd-wrt download available for my router
<roasted> wifi n, gigabit, etc... figured it's wroth a shot. maybe I'll do that tomorrow morning before work.
<bjsnider> i hate it when people buy crappy routers
<bjsnider> and almost every router is crap
<roasted> I had no problems with my router until recently.
<roasted> I've definitely put it through its paces in the 2 years I had it.
<roasted> I thought about just making my server a router, but I don't have much time to tinker with that right now.
<roasted> but yeah I'll try dd-wrt on my router first to see if I can get a no-cost solution. Otherwise I'll see what I can find.
<roasted> that ASUS was one of them that I eyeballed already.
<roasted> anyway, about gnome - is that an out of this world suggestion/question?
<roasted> well, thanks anyway. gotta run. farewell friends.
<ph_afk> darkxst, howdy :)
<darkxst> hi
<ph_afk> darkxst, ok back in a bit
<darkxst> ok
<ph_> darkxst, btw does that come with gnome-tweak-tool 3.10? coz i built that from git
<darkxst> ph yes
<ph_> darkxst, nice - is gnome-screensaver providing the lock screen still btw?
<darkxst> ph_, now gnome-shell provides it these days (since 3.0)
<ph_> lol - ok so I don't need to install gnome-screensaver then?
<darkxst> no
<ph_> i installed it coz i had no lock screen thinking that was the problem - no probs then I'll just remove it
<ph_> darkxst, ok where do I start. my monitor is being detected as 7" so everything looks HUGE on it, huge fonts etc, still no network icon, screen lock menu item, no screensaver option anywhere, no border around files, or settings, and no accessibility menu also
<darkxst> ph_, did you reboot? sounds like gnome-settings-daemon is not runnig
<ph_> yep rebooted
<darkxst> can you paste ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-settings-daemon
<ph_> yep
<ph_> http://tinyurl.com/pe8dl6y
<ph_> darkxst, r u going to be here for a bit - i'm just gonna eat real quick
<darkxst> ph_ are you sure you are running g-s-d 3.10?
<ph_> darkxst, g-s just crashed - yeah i am running g-s-d 3.10 just checked in synaptic
<ph_> brb - just gonna eat real quick
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> try running 'gnome-settings-daemon -r' from a terminal when your back
<ph_> hi darkxst
<ph_> darkxst, back now :)
<ph_> darkxst, at-spi2 log http://tinyurl.com/k4mz2ly
<ph_> darkxst, dbus log http://tinyurl.com/m7pl9me
<ph_> darkxst, gnome-session log http://tinyurl.com/lpafg2v
<ph_> darkxst, any others you might need to help me out with this?
<ph_> it's a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10 from daily builds btw
<darkxst> what happens when you run  'gnome-settings-daemon -r'
<darkxst> also if you have a /var/crash/_usr_lib_gnome-settings-daemon* file, run ubuntu-bug on it
<ph_> darkxst, these are in my crash folder http://tinyurl.com/ke3es72
<ph_> darkxst, this is what i get when running g-s-d -r http://tinyurl.com/pmr2hqy
<darkxst> so g-s-d hasnt crashed, and that message is otherwise harmless
<ph_> darkxst, the overlay scrollbar error is because i uninstalled it because no scroll working in gedit and a couple of other apps
<darkxst> you really have no window decorations?
<ph_> just some windows have no window decorations - like nautilus
<ph_> and when i go into settings also
<darkxst> we dont install overlay scrollbars in Ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> Are you using Ubuntu GNOME or just normal Ubuntu?
<ph_> ah this isn't an ubuntu gnome install because i had some major issues with that crashing in certain scenarios
<ph_> ubuntu 13.10 then gnome-shell on top
<darkxst> try install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, its possible you have some missing deps
<ph_> lol 59 missing packages
<ph_> i'll reboot and see how i go after that
<ph_> darkxst, btw r u running lightdm or gdm?
<darkxst> gdm
<darkxst> lockscreen wont work with lightdm
<ph_> ah hah! well that could be it then
<ph_> ok it's asking me now to switch to gdm
<ph_> alrighty restarting in a bit just gotta mod the grub again
<ph_> darkxst, ok lock screen is working but nautilus isn't running at all now
<darkxst> nautilus is fine here
<ph_> darkxst, i had to run nautilus -q first then i started it again and it runs but heaps of errors in console and no decorations for it still
<darkxst> paste them then
<ph_> darkxst, http://tinyurl.com/mkdd8xc
<darkxst> no idea about that one, could be some UBuntu setting though
<ph_> still no accesiblity menu, network menu and not sure what else i'm missing
<ph_> network-manager is 0.9.8.4
<darkxst> network menu only works for wifi
<darkxst> since it requires network-manager 0.9.9 which isnt released yet
<ph_> ok - i don't have wifi - but i have bluetooth which isn't working at all (not detecting my onboard bluetooth device)
<ph_> but it would be nice to have network icon still visible for easy way to access and change network settings
<ph_> even for wired
<darkxst> yeh it will come, when network-manager update is released
<darkxst> I have no idea what is happening with accessibilty icon, I also havent seen that in a while
<darkxst> and tbh your the first person to complain about it being missing!
<ph_> darkxst, not complaining :P just wondering where it's disappeared to, it's more that I'm not sure what I am missing to tell the truth
<ph_> here is my desktop http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7413/10016081926_447d29fbb1_b.jpg
<ph_> darkxst,you can see the files and settings windows have no decorations but hexchat in the background does and you can see my topbar
<ph_> darkxst, this is of my main menu http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5502/10016127785_cd1c7a1ca9_b.jpg
<ph_> see the huge font
<ph_> darkxst, btw the huge font thing happened to me on a ubuntu gnome daily build along with staging also
<ph_> also I can crash gnome-shell easily by opening up terminal, run sudo su, and then gedit from within the terminal. With gedit open if I flick my mouse up to activities it will crash gnome shell - that's why i decided to do a ubuntu 13.10 with gnome on top it doesn't happen in there
<ph_> darkxst, also how do i recover with gdm crash what's the best way to close down gdm and restart it?
<darkxst> gdm shouldnt crash but 'sudo service gdm restart' will do it
<ph_afk> darkxst, is it easy enough for me to purge the packages from the staging ppa?
<ph_> or would you like me to be a bit of a ginnea pig for resolving the HUGE font and cursors problem?
<darkxst> ph_afk, did you try adwaita? could just be your theme is not compatible with 3.10
<darkxst> but otherwise ppa-purge should work fine
<ph_> darkxst, yeah i tried it but no luck - i am downloading the latest ubuntu gnome desktop cd and will install from that and see how i go
<darkxst> ppa-purge in the archives is crappy
<darkxst> grab the one from ppa:darkxst/ppa or xorg-edgers
<ph_> darkxst, ok thanks i'll try it out once i rebuild
<darkxst> my patches to fix ppa-purge have been waiting to be merged for ~9months  now
<ph_> jesus
<ph_> do you have xorg-edgers ppa as well?
<ph_> darkxst, is it a good thing to have? or better to stay with vanila and gnome3 team ppa's?
<darkxst> xorg-edgers is crack
<ph_> darkxst, i read that but what does that actually mean :P
<darkxst> it will possibly work most of the time, but it will definately break from time to time
<ph_> right - so I think i will avoid that then :P
<ph_> alrighty well thanks for the help - i'll do an install, add gnome3-next ppa update from that, reboot, and ghost and then update from the staging and see what happens if i have huge fonts etc still at that point
<darkxst> I still think the fonts thing is your theme
<roasted> hello friends
<Ponch0> hello class
<Ponch0> software updater isn't working since my upgrade "hehe", sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade enough?
<fruto> if it was gnome2...
<bjsnider> upgrade to what from what
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-01
<Ponch0> from 3.8 to "3.10"
<roasted> hi
<roasted> what?
<Ponch0> oh someone asked earlier at some point, what I upgraded to from what, when i stated that my software updater wasn't working anymore
<Ponch0> since the upgrade
<bjsnider> dist-upgrade isn't what you probably think it is
<bjsnider> it is necessary when you've got packages that have to be forced out by conflicts
<bjsnider> upgrade may be enough in most cases
<Ponch0> Nooooooo, last time I ran upgrade, it deleted gnome and just put in straight buntu
<roasted> o.O
<Ponch0> -_-
<roasted> I have a question that I'd like to present with the utmost level of respect, but I am so dang curious I want to fire it out there.
<roasted> If development for Gnome 3.10 started in May, how is it that 13.10 is still 3.8 bound? I understand that there's little time there, but one would think that 3.10 starting back in May would allow for a considerable amount of time to port things in place.
<Ponch0> I saw an article that said something about it being seperate or something
<roasted> I get the stability argument, but I just find it a little :/ to have a "new" distro out that needs a PPA to have the latest Gnome. This seems like it'll be something that travels with Ubuntu GNOME forever...
<Ponch0> yeah ubuntu is fugly, they should just rename it and call it gnobuntu
<Ponch0> and make it like a permanent thing
<roasted> Ubuntu GNOME is a permanent thing
<roasted> and Gubuntu got shot down, if I recall
<roasted> not sure about Gnobuntu. Sounds awkward to verbally say it :P
<roasted> the thing is, Ubuntu positioned its release day 1 month after each Gnome release, which worked in the 2.x days just fine.
<roasted> But now, Ubuntu is not in the Gnome camp... this is Ubuntu GNOME's turf now... but in 3.x land, a month is not enough.
<roasted> Which basically guarantees that each consecutive version of Ubuntu GNOME will effectively have one version older of Gnome than what's "current"
<roasted> well, latest, I shoulds ay
<Ponch0> I dunno sounds like politics. Preferential elevator stuff I rather not speculate on.
<roasted> I hear you. It's just with the introduction of another PPA, it sounds like a lot to manage.
<Ponch0> For sure.
<darkxst> roasted, there is nothing we can do about release dates! We have to share the archive with Ubuntu
<roasted> I thought that would be the case.
<darkxst> and on the plus side saucy is rock solid, since the 3.8 packages had a good cycle to bake. end result is probably 100x more stable than it would have been with 3.10 in it.
<roasted> I understand.
<roasted> I'll give Saucy with 3.8 a solid run.
<darkxst> and as for the PPA's they provide the foundation for Ubuntu+1
<roasted> you mentioned that to get 3.10 in Saucy we'll definitely need 2 PPAs, correct?
<darkxst> to get all of 3.10, atleast initially you will need both -next and staging
<roasted> k, I'll keep it in mind
<roasted> just begins to make my knees shake when I hear my DE will be housed under multiple PPAs :P
<Ponch0> omg darkxst! the hero
<roasted> the legend
<Ponch0> darkxst, question sir: I upgraded to '3.10', software updater isn't working, how do I keep my system up to date from command line? is sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sufficient?
<darkxst> Ponch0, yes sure dist-upgrade is fine, just make sure to always check if it wants to remove half you system (as it will sometimes, if there are broken dependencies)
<Ponch0> :D haha I remember, ever since then it hasn't asked once if I wanted a partial, and i've been waiting and hoping that it does.
<roasted> for what it's worth, your work, time, energy, and contributions are appreciated darkxst and team.
<Ponch0> for sure, is there a po box i send the xmas gift to?
<Ponch0> australian beer?
<darkxst> thanks guy
<darkxst> Ponch0, I can get australian beer down the street ;)
<Ponch0> haha, I just saw the commercial for "Foster". I'm pretty sure you guys don't like/know about it, alot of the american stuff once it gets here gets watered down.
<roasted> do any of you know the answer offhand.. if you're playing music in 3.8 and you right click rhythm box in the message tray, are there buttons for forward reverse pause?
<Ponch0> I don't sorry
<darkxst> "Fosters" is crap so we just export it!
<ph_> darkxst, hey man you here?
<ph_> darkxst, I just got done but still have the DPI problem and nautilus is 100% CPU utilisation when I open it
<ph_> darkxst, ubuntu gnome 13.10, then updates restart, gnome3-next ppa, dist-upgrade reboot - nautilus problem detected at this point. gnome3 ppa + gnome3-staging ppa, dist-upgrade and reboot and install hexchat
<Ponch0> How would one upgrade to 13.10, while already having and keeping gnome '3.10'?
<ph_> the big font problem is at the login screen so not user related - so that should make it easier to resolve yeah?
<ph_> darkxst, Any ideas on the nautilus issue either?
<darkxst> ph_, nope sorry
<ph_> Ponch0, I don't think you can do it
<darkxst> just file bugs using ubuntu-bug for both issues
<ph_> Ponch0, need to ppa-purge first before you upgrade to 13.10
<ph_> darkxst, bugger!
<Ponch0> thanks ph_
<ph_> darkxst, I have the logs from the first reboot where the big fonts problem started do you want to have a quick look at those?
<darkxst> ok
<Ponch0> I have this pesky wifi problem since always that other users have with the card but seems to have been ignored because I guess not enough people complain, hoping it's fixed in 13.10
<ph_> ponch0, normally I would recommend a clean build but not with the issues I am having :P
<Ponch0> ph_, yeah i'm getting desperate ..
<ph_> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/xmAUQ4Wf
<ph_> the first few lines with date etc are from the dmesg after the first boot, there was aparmor error - i uninstalled apparmor, not fixed.
<ph_> the errors from line 12 to 28 are from the last boot without staging of gnome-settings-daemon
<ph_> from 29 down that is gnome-settings-daemon with gnome3-staging
<darkxst> I don't see anything there that would be related to messed up fonts
<ph_> darkxst, that's without logging in
<ph_> ok I found this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaResolutionXorgConf
<ph_> see DisplaySize and the text just before that
<ph_> how it says that if the display size is detected incorrectly it can mess fonts and cursor size up
<ph_> that's exactly what is happening with me and my monitor is detected as 7" but should be 55"
<ph_> I tried created an xorg.conf with settings for 55" but it didn
<ph_> ^didn't change the detected size in gnome-control-panel so I assume it's getting it somewhere else
<ph_> darkxst, this is from /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/2rhcaLk4
<ph_> darkxst, can you please grep your log for dpi and see what yours is getting set to?
<darkxst> DPI set to (85, 86);
<ph_> there you go - so that is the problem - it's picking up bad edid settings
<ph_> darkxst, is your monitor at 1920x1080?
<darkxst> what NVIDIA blob are you using?
<darkxst> my monitors are 1280x1024
<ph_> well I was just using nouveau - i just installed 319.49 and rebooted before i connected here to see if that made a difference
<ph_> darkxst, what's a blob btw :P
<darkxst> proprietry binary only drivers
<ph_> cool - 64bit also. So I think it would be unlikely if nouveau is having the same issue that it's from the NVidia drivers
<darkxst> ph_ anyway this is either a driver, X or monitor issue, you might have more luck getting help in #ubuntu-x
<ph_> darkxst, ok i'll try there. What about the nautilus issue? It cam straight after upgrading to gnome3-next. Would it be possible for me to downgrade to the nautilus package from Saucy or that wouldn't be a good idea?
<Ponch0> Here comes fresh install of Ubuntu-gnome!
<Noskcaj> Why haven't the support and devel channels been split yet?
<darkxst> ph_, nautilus is on staging, so no you won't be able to downgrade it.
<ph_> ponch0 - good luck :) let me know if you have nautilus issues after upgrading to gnome3-next ppa
<darkxst> do you get any errors if you run from a terminal
<Ponch0> ph_: I should be back soon, if not my computer blew up :D
<Ponch0> I have intel on this laptop, so we'll see how the reception is.
<ph_> darkxst, no I don't now - so doing the ubuntu-gnome build made it less chatty with errors but is there a log perhaps that might have errors thrown by nautilus that wouldn't show on the console?
<ph_> ponch0, cool :)
<darkxst> ph_, run `G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all nautilus`
<ph_> darkxst, wow this is funny I just ran nautilus from a terminal with sudo su - so as root and it runs fine without 100% cpu?!?
<Noskcaj> Can someone fix the topic to say that beta 2 is the latest developement release?
<ph_> darkxst, ok getting heaps of these running nautilus as a normal user (nautilus:7143): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 13.04 | Latest Development Release: 13.10 Beta 2 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<ph_> darkxst, and running as normal user is 100% CPU - so I think that would be the actual cause right there
<ph_> darkxst, how can i fix that permission problem?
<ph_> darkxst, isn't /run for writing pid's etc to?
<ph_> darkxst, so fixing that with chmod will break on a reboot wouldn't it?
<darkxst> probably
<ph_> darkxst, these are the permissions set on this folder -rw-------
<ph_> can you have a look at yours?
<ph_> please
<darkxst> do you own the file?
<ph_> nope root does
<darkxst> it should be owner:group 1000
<darkxst> or whatever you username is
<ph_> ok is the user/1000 folder correct or that should be user/username ?
<darkxst> 1000 is correct
<ph_> could it have something to do with my fstab mount options at all?
<ph_> ok but it's getting the wrong permissions then - how the hell is that happening?
<darkxst> run is not mounted by fstab
<ph_> good point
<darkxst> no idea sorry, not likely a gnome issue though, so file a bug and hopefully someone who knows will look into it
<ph_> it's funny I own the folder user is sitting in but user it'sef is root
<ph_> ^itself
<ph_> darkxst, ok I worked it out - when i ran nautilus as sudo it created that file and then when i ran it as my user it didn't have permissions to it - but root shouldn't be creating stuff under /user/1000 in the first place yeah?
<darkxst> sudo is not really root
<ph_> sudo su it was - but that's the same?
<ph_> darkxst, G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all nautilus running that as a user it doesn't throw errors - but it show it is successfully registerd at /org/gnome/SessionManager/Client18 but runs at 100% CPU. When running G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all nautilus under sudo su terminal it fails to register but doesn't run at 100% CPU. Could it be some issue with gnome session manager causing the problem?
<darkxst> probably not
<darkxst> do you have nautilus rendering desktop icons?
<ph_> no i don't have gnome-tweak installed yet
<ph_> maybe it could be screwed up user settings for nautilus - i will try creating a new user account and test
<ph_> brb
<Ponch0> ph_: No issues what so far, in fact all the issues I had prior to this (besides wifi) are now gone.
<Ponch0> what so ever*
<ph_> darkxst, yeah that's it man
<Ponch0> ph_: No issues whats so ever, in fact all the issues I had prior to this (besides wifi) are now gone.
<ph_> darkxst, created new user and nautilus issue disappeared. So something in my profile from moving from 3.8 to 3.10
<ph_> darkxst, will have to migrate and test in new account. I'll let you know if I track down the cause
<ph_> ponch0, nice one :)
<ph_> ponch0, mine are superficial errors it seems so not so bad here either ;)
<Ponch0> awesome!
<ph_> ponch0, yeah ;) Although bluetooth isn't working for me as the last problem I'm having - are you seeing bluetooth icon in 3.10 ponch0?
<Ponch0> ph_: yup, and disabled it as usual haha
<ph_> ponch0, can you do a test for me also to see if you can crash gnome-shell?
<Ponch0> sure thing.
<ph_> go to activities, search terminal and run it. type sudo su and enter
<darkxst> bluetooth icon in shell won't work yet
<ph_> then nautilus
<darkxst> but bluetooth itself should be fine
<ph_> then flick your mouse up to the activities and see if it crashes gnome-shell
<Ponch0> ph_ have been doing that since i logged in, i'm getting all my programs in place, no issues.
<ph_> darkxst, yeah bluetooth is working but no icon - ok that's cool - not an issue then :)
<darkxst> needs the new BlueZ, but that is a massive transition
<ph_> so running nautilus as root from a terminal with sudo su running you can open activities without crashing?
<Ponch0> ph_: no issues with terminal sudo su, and flicking activities I have no issue
<ph_> can you try with gedit
<Ponch0> run gedit from terminal? how do I get out of root?
<ph_> no stay as root and run gedit
<ph_> then try flicking to activities
<darkxst> ph_, why would you want to do that!
<ph_> darkxst, lol for editing grub
<ph_> ponch0, you still here?
<ph_> ponch0, did it crash your gnome-shell?
<darkxst> ph_, use vi or something, its not generally a good idea to run GUI apps as root
<ph_> darkxst, understood but it shouldn't kill gnome-shell like that
<Ponch0> That did it! :D, once i flicked to activities after gedit opened, it crashed.
<ph_> darkxst, i only do it for a few things - usually i have nautilus extensions install that run gksu and then the app I want which works without issue but before you install all that on a fresh build sudo gedit is what I have been used to and it kills the hell out of gnome-shell - you can't recover by ctrl+alt+f1 and stop gdm and restart it - you have to reboot your entire computer to recover
<ph_> ponch0, ok that's great thanks for testing it - just remember not to do that and you won't kill gnome-shell
<darkxst> it should never crash that hard!
<ph_> darkxst, I'm going to log a bug - because yeah it shouldn't but it does
<ph_> trust me I tried killing all gnome processes, X everything i could think of and restarting them all and logging in - nope no gnome-shell it throws heaps of errors in the logs - need to bounce my entire computer to fix it
<ph_> darkxst, you try it and see if you can recover without rebooting your machine
<ph_> needs to be sudo su from gnome-terminal then nautilus or gedit do it for me - but try gedit that does it without fail and on other pc's it seems according to ponch0
<Ponch0> but I do have the bluetooth icon
<ph_> lol - how'd you get that?
<Ponch0> It was here after install.
<ph_> ponch0 - have you upgraded to gnome3-next and gnome3-staging?
<ph_> or just ubuuntu gnome 13.10
<Ponch0> I'm on beta Ubuntu-GNOME
<ph_> if it's just ubuntu gnome 13.10 then you are gnome-shell 3.8
<Ponch0> 3.11.0-9-generic
<ph_> that's why you have the icon
<Ponch0> ooooh I see ok "GNOME Shell 3.8.4"
<Ponch0> just ran version check,
<ph_> to get gnome-shell 3.10 you need to add the gnome3-next ppa then apt-get distupgrade
<Ponch0> That's why I have no issues :D
<ph_> ^dist-upgrade
<ph_> yeah that could be why no nautilus 100%
<ph_> it's up to you if you want 3.10 or not
<ph_> if you do then it's better to add gnome3-next ppa, dist-upgrade to that, then add gnome3 ppa and gnome3-staging ppa and do another dist-upgrade
<Ponch0> No, haha I had that before this reinstall, heeeaps of issues
<ph_> aaahhh ok
<ph_> lol
<ph_> yeah i am tempted to ghost back to my 13.10 with 3.8
<ph_> buuuuut I like having the latest gnome-shell
<ph_> so i'm gonna stick it out
<ph_> darkxst, are you still here - did you try gedit to crash your g-s/
<ph_> ?
<ph_> just going afk for a bit - have a friend over to fix his comp
<Ponch0> I did like 3.10 alot also
<ph_> ponch0, sorry i pulled my plug out :P - yeah it's pretty stable if you follow the method above I said to upgrade - but get yourself a copy of clonezilla and put it on a USB then backup your ubuntu as is - it only takes about 5 minutes to do so. try it out and then your can recover if you don't think it's stable enough
<ph_> or you can do it with jhbuild? darkxst can point u in the right direction for that
<ph_> darkxst, hey man did you try to crash your gnome-shell the way i suggested yet?
<Ponch0> Hey guys anyone know how I can get this cpu thing up and running like so here: http://vindsl.com/images/vindsl-desktop-28-apr-2013-1.png
<darkxst> Ponch0, that is conky, but I have never used it
<ricotz> better spend cpu-cycles on something useful ;P
<Ponch0> thank you darkxst, I have figured it out, it doesn't look as nice as it does in pictures haha
<Ponch0> lol ricotz, that's true
<darkxst> Ponch0, there are like a million different conky themes!
<darkxst> ricotz, mostly have gjs working except utf-8 tests are still broken
<Ponch0> Haha I have found those.
<Ponch0> Ok- going on main ubuntu channel to bother them haha
<ricotz> darkxst, great!
<Vorbis> hi
<Vorbis> somebody here?
<Vorbis> ubuntu gnome 13.10 is going to use xmir?
<darkxst> Vorbis, no
<Vorbis> great!!
<Vorbis> I'll test it
<ph_> darkxst, phew - what a nightmare man
<Ponch0> ph_, how'd you work out?
<ph_> darkxst, rolled back to next only. Sorted out the nautilus, but can't for the life of me see where the font problem is coming from. Logged a bug anyway, so hopefully someone will see it before the release date so it can get fixed
<ph_> ponch0, staying with 3.10 but gnome3-next ppa only
<Ponch0> Ah ok, I had a ton of issues but I didnt have a font issue?
<Ponch0> personally when i was on 3.10
<ph_> not going to staging - will just wait for full release of Ubuntu Gnome 13.10, and when gnome-shell 3.10 is fully released I'll install the both together
<ph_> I'm ok on next 3.10 but staging gave me all sorts of grief unfortunately
<Ponch0> That's what i'm doing at this point.
<Ponch0> Just going to wait, need something semi-stable, this computer is where I work on most of my school java stuff
<ph_> anyways I'm just recovering my software and settings etc still, it's a lot of work
<Ponch0> I know, I find it easier to back up my files and do a fresh install lol
<ph_> yeah this is my main PC - media everything pc hooked up to my tv (slash big ass monitor), so it needs to be stable
<ph_> yeah that's what i do as well, but i don't like copying my old user folder, so I opt for rebuilding and reinstalling apps manually, and just copying config files in place
<ph_> so it takes me about a day for a full build
<ph_> but that's about the same with windows so I'm not complaining - but it's better to stay with something stable than screw around with rebuilding every couple of days :P
<Ponch0> patience is a virtue lol I command you
<ph_> yeah - mine runs thin at times like this when I dive back into ubuntu and happen to hit an unstable cycle
<ph_> so your staying with g-s 3.8?
<Ponch0> Yeah for now, i'm on 13.10 beta 2 and surprisingly it's been pretty stable so far.  I remember when I installed 13.04 beta because 12.10 wasn't working with my hardware.  That was a nightmare
<Ponch0> so I'm going to stick with 13.10 gnome 3.8 for now.
<ph_> I had a really nice build from upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 and it was rock solid. Then my SSD crashed and my only option was straight 12.10 when i got the drive back. I did that and jesus everything was screwed up - I have no idea why but it just wasn't the same as doing a dist-upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<ph_> I was really plannig on sticking with that original 12.10 build i had for a while, but I had no choice once i got my drive back so I've been staying with the latest and greatest since then
<ph_> that was g-s 3.2 or 3.4 I can't remember now it was a year and a half ago now
<Ponch0> Yeah I understand, I had the pleasure of buying the laptop in december of last year with the new EFI boot "security" from Windows 8
<ph_> I heard that stuffed up a lot of people's installs for a while there
<Ponch0> WIPED it :) best decision ever
<Ponch0> Oh it was a nightmare
<ph_> my pc is uefi but before all that new shite came in
<ph_> glad i didn't have to go through it
<Ponch0> Yeah, I have a PC that I never use lol but I have a dual-boot set up, ordered it from one of those, custom built places and it
<Ponch0> it's awesome cuz they really just leave it open for ya to do anything.
<Ponch0> No issues, have an external HD with gnome on it and w8 on the original.
<ph_> yeah that's the only way to go - I only build custom pc's myself - won't ever go back to branded
<Ponch0> but really, windows 8 trying to lock me out of installing linux just caused me to make it completely useless to me and I since then prefer Linux.
<ph_> yeah and it
<ph_> ^it's all to showcase there 3 second boot stuff
<Ponch0> lol is it? I didn't even know that.
<Ponch0> Not only that, windows 8 is for tablets....
<Ponch0> why do I want tiles on my desktop......
<ph_> yeah all that uefi, secure boot, ultra fast mode bios crap was to try and keep it just for microsoft
<ph_> i boot with ubuntu in 5 seconds
<ph_> and that's not with the ultra fast boot stuff
<ph_> it's just straight from an ssd
<Ponch0> that's awesome.
<ph_> now granted if you take bios load, and menu's etc it would be closer to 10 seconds
<ph_> but that actual boot time of ubuntu is 5 seconds
<Ponch0> that's really good.
<ph_> microsoft's 3 second boot is from when you click the power button you have a desktop and can start working within 3 seconds
<Ponch0> Right, personally it doesn't matter to me as long as it doesn't take over a minute lol
<ph_> google you tube and you can see some in action - it's quite cool but it's only microsoft at this stage
<ph_> 6.3 seconds is mine - just checked it in the logs
<ph_> so that's not so bad
<Ponch0> not bad at all, damnit my neighbors having sex again.
<ph_> lol eeeewww
<ph_> anyways on that note I'm just gonna finish sorting my machine out
<Ponch0> np, good luck!
<ph_> see ya round - i'm sure i'll be in and out of here getting stuff sorted
<ph_> cheers you too
<bjsnider> Ponch0, not enough insulation where you live?
<bjsnider> there's a product called safe & sound, and also quietrock
<lenzeor> Anyone there?
<lenzeor> How do I upgrade from gnome 3.8 to 3.10?
<lenzeor> Anyone there?
<lenzeor> How do I upgrade from gnome 3.8 to 3.10?
<roasted> man. evolution in saucy is crazy unstable
<roasted> edit preferences of an ews account... instant crash majority of the time
<bjsnider> good thing i use it not
<steven_> working on a Linux OS--12.4.  Is there an upgrade?
<steven_> <steven_> 12.10 is that an upgrade for linux OS?
<roasted> bjsnider: (delayed answer incoming) yeah, I hear you. It's just Evolution integrates rather nicely with Exchange. Nothing else on Linux, as far as I'm aware, will do that. I could always pull IMAP in, but then calendars, contacts, tasks, etc are left to the OWA on a browser. :/
<roasted> It seems as if the gvfs bug that plagued earlier releases is still apparent in Ubuntu GNOME 13.10
<roasted> I just tried to pull 1.5 GB from my samba file server.
<roasted> It locked up at 916 MB. It's been sitting here, frozen, for 15 minutes now.
<bjsnider> roasted, gdm session errors?
<roasted> bjsnider: remind me... where are htey located?
<roasted> ist hat xsession-errors?
<roasted> xsession-errors does not show anything relevant. The last thing listed there is regarding Geppetto, which is something I used at the end of my shift @ work about 4 hours ago
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-02
<ph_afk> gah - I have screwed up my gnome-tweak-tool - could someone help me out with this? http://tinyurl.com/nf3lwag
<ph_> I tried building and installing the 3.10 version, which worked for me a couple of days ago, but now it wouldn't start complaining it couldn't find that schema
<ph_> I removed the 3.10 version and reinstalled gnome-tweak-tool 3.8 (default one on saucy), and gnome-shell-common (as that provides that schema)
<ph_> but still getting the error
<ph_> it's looking in /usr/local/share but the schema files are in /usr/share - can anyone give me a hint where to change where it's looking?
<ph_> no takers?
<ph_> worked it out - the 3.10 build installed files in /usr/local/libpython2.7/dist-packages/gtweak that weren't removed on make uninstall. These were overriding the system ones. removed that and gnome-tweak is working again
<darkxst> ph_, you like making things hard for yourself?
<ph_> lol - no choice dude because staging really screws up fonts etc on my machine for some reason. I logged a bug about it, so until it's sorted I'm on gnome3-next which doesn't have 3.10 tweak tool :P
<darkxst> ph_, try this. Create a ppa on your launchpad account, add gnome3-next as a dependency. copy (w/ rebuild) gnome-tweak-tool source package from staging to your ppa, and boom!
<ph_> hmmm that sounds interesting - all that's done in launchpad?
<darkxst> yup
<ph_> ok cool I'll try it out
<ph_> cheers
<darkxst> (you could also just download the source package and run dpkg-buildpackage on it)
<ph_> which ones safer :P
<darkxst> ph_, both the same, will result in deb packages, that you can easily remove if needed
<darkxst> first option is obviously easiest though
<ph_> yeah and seeing as I've not tried it before i'll do it that way
<ph_> just quickly can you open your tweak and see if you have computer icon option under desktop
<ph_> coz 3.8 doesn't that's why i'm going through this exercise
<ph_> I get this error on start INFO    : GSettings missing key org.gnome.nautilus.desktop (key computer-icon-visible)
<ph_> which is a known bug in 3.8 due to a commit made that screwed it up
<ph_> darkxst, ^
<darkxst> ph_, tweak tool generates gui based on available keys, you will need to get that key back somehow!
<darkxst> was it removed on purpose?
<ph_> the 3.8 version says it's caused by a bug - i didn't remove the key at all and don't know how to get it back either :S
<darkxst> ph_ https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687735
<ubot5> Gnome bug 687735 in Desktop "In org.gnome.nautilus.desktop computer-icon-name and computer-icon-visible setting is missing" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<ph_> lol - so computer icon is supposed to be missing now?
<darkxst> yup, its gone...
<ph_> lol ok well that's ust the way it is then ;)
<damidalla> hi everybody, can I ask something about gnome 3.10 on saucy? :D
<damidalla> my new system menu looks really empty :D
<Mariano_> hi everybody
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-03
<kristal> Is this really an issue lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/ugr-seeds/+bug/755189
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 755189 in ugr-seeds "Gubuntu as project name" [High,In progress]
<kristal> If you call it that I have to call it G'Buntu instead of Goobuntu
<ph_> hey guys - can anyone help me out with a python script? It's from nautilus extensions, I just want to add and option for the meld compare menu. Compare in Meld as root.
<ph_> I've got as far as I can get but the menu i've created overwrites the Compare $file, instead of adding a separate menu item
<ph_> http://tinyurl.com/pno2vzt this is the original script
<ph_> http://tinyurl.com/kyvqmd7 this is with my changes
<laozi> hi
<laozi> need a help
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-04
<lenz> Empathy won't connect to my facebook account. What do I do?
<lenz> Empathy won't connect to my facebook account. What do I do?
<ph_afk> lenz, google it - there is a way to reset the rquest or delete it in facebook or something. from memory that is. I'm not 100% sure it was empathy but I've definitely had issues with that in the past and that is what i did
<lenz> Tried all those solutions
<ph_afk> lenz, what version of gnome-shell are you on?
<lenz> 3.8
<ph_afk> hmmm ok - i'm on 3.10 so even if i tried it, it could be because i'm on a later version... I can try and see if it works anyways.
<ph_afk> have you tried reinstalling empathy?
<ph_afk> lenz, are you using synaptic package manager?
<lenz> Noo command-line apt-get
<lenz> I have synaptic installed though
<lenz> ph_afk, what distro are you using 3.10 on?
<ph_afk> well you could try apt-get purge empathy empathy-common and reinstall them?
<ph_afk> ubuntu 13.10
<ph_afk> ubuntu gnome 13.10 to be cpecific
<ph_afk> ^specific
<lenz> uninstall and install :D
<lenz> I thought that was the windows solution :D
<lenz> I'll try
<ph_afk> well purge gets rid of the settings that's why i suggested it
<ph_afk> have you installed the jabber addons etc as well or it's just the default empathy setup you're using?
<lenz> default empathy setup
<lenz> I am missing telepathy it seems
<ph_afk> good - yeah so purging would be a good place to start again
<lenz> Ok I'll try
<ph_afk> yeah my empathy connects straight away no issues
<ph_afk> when you put in the facebook username your not entering your email address are you?
<lenz> I am...
<lenz> http://imgur.com/7ILwiRL
<ph_afk> have you tried doing it under empathy direct?
<ph_afk> lenz,
<lenz> Ill try
<ph_afk> lenz, if your wanting it for facebook chat then you can add an account direct in empathy using your username (not email) and normal facebook password
<lenz> It just redirects me to the global online accounts screen
<ph_afk> hmmm mine didn't do that :S It just logged me straight in and my online contacts showed up in empathy
<lenz> http://imgur.com/Iuj7Qu2
<ph_afk> lenz, ok and your presence is turned on?
<ph_afk> and have you clicked the facebook requires authorisation on the contact list?
<ph_afk> or clicked go online on the contact list?
<ph_afk> yeah 3.8 is still using the presence thingie in the menu - that's gone in 3.10
<lenz> clicked all that
<ph_afk> It's not connected to the online accounts under gnome settings. I have nothing in my online accounts - just simply added it in empathy and connected straight away
<lenz> damn
<ph_afk> you on ubuntu?
<ph_afk> 13.10?
<lenz> 13.04
<lenz> GTG no
<lenz> thanks for ally our effors ph_afk
<lenz> :)
<ph_afk> do you have some freespace on a hard drive somewhere? because you could download clonezilla and backup your installation as is to the free space. should only take 5 minutes or so depending on the size of your / partition of course, then install the gnome3 ppa and dist-upgrade and then the gnome3-next ppa and dist-upgrade to that
<ph_afk> oops too late
<anuro> Hi, can I ask a support question?
<bjsnider> no
<GermanUbuntuUser> Hello :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-05
<Neo> Hello?
<Neo> Hello?
<Guest51177> Hello?
<smartboyhw> !patience | SuperDuperGuest
<ubot5> SuperDuperGuest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SuperDuperGuest> I am rather new to linux, even if I use 12.04 LTS for work. I wanted to install ubuntu on my home pc and noticed that it looked much different. I apperently didnt like the unity stuff... then I installed the gnome version 13.04 and everything again looked different from what i have at work... probably gnome 2.X. My question was: is there a difference from installing ubuntu gnome or installing ubun
<SuperDuperGuest> tu und adding the gnome "style" or how you call it?
<SuperDuperGuest> from = between, here ;)
<smartboyhw> SuperDuperGuest, well, at least Ubuntu GNOME gives you a much better GNOME experience
<SuperDuperGuest> what is at the core of the "gnome experience" you refer to? I'm very new to all of this and since I found out that there is all kinds of KDE, XFCE, GNOME, ... STUFF i dont even know what exactl it does, I just know that it looks different. can you explain to me, what all of this means on a deeper level ;)
<smartboyhw> SuperDuperGuest, OK, wait, at first glance which one do you like? KDE, XFCE, GNOME? These are all different stuff?
<smartboyhw> Eh, no question mark at the end...
<SuperDuperGuest> ok, smartboyhw, I really like how the newer gnome looks and feels like during navigation. However, I dint try all of the available distros to compare
<SuperDuperGuest> I only know unity, old gnome and newest gnome
<smartboyhw> SuperDuperGuest, hmm, try them all out....
<smartboyhw> In a VM...
<SuperDuperGuest> under windows?
<SuperDuperGuest> or under linux?
<SuperDuperGuest> or is it sufficient to boot all of them as a live cd and play around and see what i like most?
<smartboyhw> SuperDuperGuest, probably a better idea using Live CD. Don't install them, just try them out
<SuperDuperGuest> oh and one more question. due to the largest userbase and probably largest developerbase, I feel driven towards using ubuntu over different releases especially Netrunner, of which i really liked the artstyle. This is mainly because I think that 1. sstem will be more stable and universal and 2. system will not easily die out because 20 million people are using it
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-06
<amunoz> hi, Can someone who is using gnome 3.10 and the gnome-tweak-tool reproduce this bug? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1010509
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1010509 in gnome-tweak-tool "[abrt] gnome-tweak-tool-3.9.91-1.fc20: utils.py:308:__init__:TypeError: add_action() takes exactly 5 arguments (6 given)" [Unspecified,New]
<mazert> hello
<mazert> on gnome ubuntu, can i set 'gnome classic' like Debian in GDM ?
<darkxst> mazert, install gnome-shell-extensions
<anje84> hello
<anje84> anyone can help me to changethe language interface of gnomeshell
<anje84>  ihave a mixed english with french
<anje84> and there is no option to change this in system setting
<georgelappies> hi all, how can I make the stripes wallpaper not show briefly on every login?
<kristal> How to I undecorate a window?
<bjsnider> well, take down the curtains or blinds
<kristal> I can do it in gnome2 but dunno what the bind is in 3
<bjsnider> gimpnet would be a better server to ask this on
<kristal> Is fedora the biggest gnome3 distro these days?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-29
<fisidroid> Gnome 3.14 is in Ubntu
<darkxst> hey ricotz
<darkxst> I have merges of g-s-d/g-c-c 3.14 ready to go, but they need shell/mutter 3.14
<darkxst> how did you get around systemd requirements in testing?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> that is great!
<ricotz> there is no hard requirement for systemd and the old "libraries" still suffice
<darkxst> I know there is no hard(-coded) requirement, but https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=dcf64ca1678a2950842708bee146f09a063ed828
<darkxst> is that not true and actually that works with 208?
<ricotz> darkxst, there is another commit which makes the native-backend optional
<darkxst> the 3.14 merges were easy based of my 3.12 merges that should be landing in utopic today, those were not so easy!
<ricotz> although replacing libsystemd with libsystemd-login pleases the requiremens
<ricotz> maybe i get to gnome-shell/mutter later
<darkxst> does 208 logind have the fd stuff?
<darkxst> (or does your build have the native backend disabled?)
<ricotz> it does and it is enable, it won't properly work though
<ricotz> we dont install any wayland-sessions files anyway
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> i am pushing mutter/gnome-shell and rebuilds of your packages
<ricotz> darkxst, ^
<darkxst> ricotz, ok great
<LinDol> hi all
<l3on> ricotz, I don't know if you have finished your "pushing-series" ...
<l3on> but .. this is what I get when try to update:
<l3on> http://paste.debian.net/plain/123627
<ricotz> l3on, should be finished now
<ricotz> in case of libmutter0d you actually need dist-upgrade this time, but of course do checking with a simple upgrade first
<ricotz> brb
<l3on> ok ricotz ... upgrading
<ricotz> l3on, better reboot afterwards
<l3on> a gdm restart is not enough ?
<ricotz> might be, if everything is shutting down properly
<ricotz> to get e.g. glib-users and gvfs updated
<l3on> ok rebooting then ..
<l3on> seems works fine.. testing.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic314.html
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-09-30
<james0r> installed gnome over xubuntu, most things running well. i'm noticing in the app search feature it pulls up all xscreensavers
<james0r> is there a way to limit the scope of what that displays?
<james0r> sorry for my layman's terms. pretty new to gnome shell
<james0r> also, minor issue, but it pushes my filters on the bottom off the screen --> http://ibin.co/1c4V8J8wZy4t
<arturtr> Hello! Can anybody help me to solve this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1320197
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320197 in Ubuntu GNOME "Application icons are showed incorrectly" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> arturtr, those programs are probably missing .desktop files
<darkxst> (or have invalid .desktop files)
<darkxst> Anyway they are not from the archive, so you should file bug wherever you got them from
<darkxst> oh you mean the resolution
<arturtr> I have not installed this programs. As I now
<arturtr> Problem is in big sizes of icons
<darkxst> arturtr, only in the applications view?
<arturtr> yes. in all apps tab
<darkxst> arturtr, or is the search overview also messed up?
<darkxst> also you gnome-session-GNOME.log on the bug is 500MB, can you delete it (~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-GNOME.log restart session to make a new one
<darkxst> arturtr, also add the output of `xrandr -q` to the bug
<arturtr> search overview also with wrong app icons
<arturtr> added xrandr to bug
<arturtr> done with ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-GNOME.log
<arturtr> I remove old file and restart gnome with alt+f2 r then attach new log file
<darkxst> is 1366x768 the real resolution of your screen?
<arturtr> yes
<darkxst> are you using any extensions?
<arturtr> yes. hamster indicator support and appindicator support
<darkxst> try disable the extensions
<darkxst> make sure you are using Adwaita theme (gnome) theme
<darkxst> then make a new gnome-session-log
<arturtr> done http://paste.ubuntu.com/8463581/
<arturtr> I use dafault GNOME theme Adwaita
<darkxst> artur_trofimov, not to sure what is causing it, looks like mutter is getting you resolution wrong, but xrandr says that its right
<darkxst> I suppose you could test with a new user, just in case you have some messed up dconf settings?
<arturtr> ok. i'll try make new user
<arturtr> thank you
<arturtr> with new user I have the same problem
<mgedmin> curious
<mgedmin> I wonder, can you poke around with Alt-F2 lg in the app grid?
<arturtr> I you tell me how - I can :)
<mgedmin> you press Alt-F2, type "lg" (it stands for 'looking glass') and press Enter ;)
<mgedmin> then you get this internal debug window with an eye-dropper tool in the top-left corner where you can click on gnome-shell screen objects
<mgedmin> and inspect their various properties
<mgedmin> unfortunately I'm not familiar with the app grid and don't know what properties there are that may be useful to inspect
<arturtr> I think than I have problem with StcrollView.all-apps
<arturtr> * StScrollView.all-apps
<mgedmin> BTW gnome-shell developers are all in #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org
<arturtr> Oh thank you
<arturtr> I'll ask there. Good luck
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i assume when the webkit build is finished it won't be possible to directly upload new packages to the staging ppa due space limitations, this should resolve itself when the saucy package are getting really deleted
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> I am going to take a look at gdm update a bit later
<darkxst> (if I don't get tied up with gnome-desktop transition)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What package should the UIFe be against
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I suppose ubuntu-gnome-meta, since the seeds themselves dont actually have a package
<artur_trofimov> Hello! Can anybody help me to solve this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1320197 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320197 in Ubuntu GNOME "Application icons are showed incorrectly" [Undecided,New]
<artur_trofimov> I tried to ask in gnome-shell room on irc.gnome.org but nobody replyed me
<darkxst> artur_trofimov, most gnome-shell devs will be sleeping now ;0
<artur_trofimov> which time is good for asking?
<darkxst> artur_trofimov, no idea, I gave up on timezones ages ago ;)
<yecril71pl> Hello, what do I need to have nautilus run over ssh?
<fleetfox> yecril71pl: just enter ssh:// into address bar
<yecril71pl> I want nautilus to run under ssh channel, not to display contents via ssh.
<yecril71pl> I can open nautilus under ssh all right but the trouble is it refuses to display the trash.
<fleetfox> oh
<darkxst> yecril71pl, assuming an X-forwarded ssh app has access to the dbus session on the host, it might work, but you may need to set dbus variables
<yecril71pl> So the answer is { dbus-launch nautilus; } thanks a lot!
<darkxst> yecril71pl, probably not, that will give it a dummy dbus interface
 * yecril71pl can see the trash now
<LinDol> hi all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should we sync meld 3.12?
<darkxst> yes
<Noskcaj> Do you have sync rights for it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I should, but for some reason it never got added to desktop-extra
<darkxst> so no
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-01
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll try and get the slideshow done tomorrow, i'll be away till tuesday after that
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, thanks!
<l3on> Hello .. gnome-weather does not start .. it reports:  http://paste.debian.net/plain/123953
<l3on> I guess it should be rebuild against last libgweather
<darkxst> l3on, was that from -staging?
<l3on> darkxst, yep
<LinDol> hi all
<ricotz> l3on, hi, i can reproduce this libgweather problem, same thing with gnome-clocks and gnome-weather, no idea why though yet
<l3on> ricotz, gnome-clocks here works fine.
<ricotz> seems like a gtkbuilder problem
<ricotz> l3on, try to add a new clock
<l3on> ricotz, uh ok, confirmed...
<ricotz> gtkbuilder somehow cant instantiate GWeatherLocationEntry objects defined in the ui files
<ricotz> l3on, maybe you like to dig into it a bit further
<ricotz> darkxst, just for references, this is some g-i problem ^
<l3on> ricotz,  $ python -c 'from gi.repository.GWeather import LocationEntry' && echo ok
<l3on> py seems work fine
<l3on> even gjs $ gjs -c "imports.gi.GWeather.LocationEntry || print('fail')"
<l3on> boh.. have to go.. bye! :)
<onesandzeroes> So I've hit a bug in 14.10 and not quite sure where to report it
<onesandzeroes> Starting a few gtk apps leads to an immediate crash and a message that says "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked"
<onesandzeroes> It seems like the issue might have been fixed upstream already, since a bit of searching around lead me to this fix: https://github.com/GNOME/gtk/commit/79c3ff3c4ed74bbcc820dac2d5180fa4d48d55ec
<onesandzeroes> But I'm not sure when/if that's going to filter through to 14.10
<onesandzeroes> Any advice on which tracker these kinds of issues should be reported to?
<onesandzeroes> Seems like the issue has been reported against a few specific projects that are affected, e.g. pyrenamer
<onesandzeroes> ...but I'm also hitting it in a closed-source 3rd party app, Stata, and unless it gets patched at the glib/gtk level project-specific fixes won't help with that
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-02
<darkxst> onesandzeroes, run `ubuntu-bug gtk+3.0` and report there
<onesandzeroes> cheers
<DASPRiD> I wonder if this [bugfix] could be backported to ubuntu gnome 14.04: https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=5d8ff2e34d36a72df2c14eea1bc4c265c3aab969
<darkxst> DASPRiD, probably yes, but would need to go via 14.10 first
<darkxst> file a bug on launchpad and link to upstream bug
<DASPRiD> will definitely do that, but not today anymore
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is the patch at bug 1376471 enough?
<ubot5> bug 1376471 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts stopped working in gnome-shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376471
<darkxst> Noskcaj,  already uploaded a fix
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if you have time in the next week or so, can you go through http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic312.html and sync/merge any packages still not at 3.12, in either ubuntu or gnome3 ppa (last column)
<darkxst> I will however gdm and gnome-session
<darkxst> games can probably just sync 3.14 packages from debian, provided they work with 3.12 gtk
<darkxst> s/however/do/
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> Is there an FFe allowing this? I've not paid much attention
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no its for the ppa (ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3)
<Noskcaj> oh, ok
<darkxst> that will have the rest of 3.12 not in the archives
<darkxst> it already has a chunk of it, I copied over most of the apps (gedit, nautilus, terminal etc)
<Noskcaj> i'll do totem first
<darkxst> I am tempted to file a FFe for gdm, but maybe gnome-desktop transition landing was enough given how close to final freeze we are!
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is revert_shell_menu.patch still required in the PPA?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it will be needed when uploaded to archive proper, but can stay disabled as long as its only in the ppa
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> .ui files are a pain to patch, git/diff really doesnt handle them well
<darkxst> Noskcaj, maybe note in the changelog whether  GtkHeaderBars/CSD's are used or not
<darkxst> the ones that don't (like totem) can get uploaded to V as soon as it opens
<Noskcaj> ok. Totem is in ppa:noskcaj/build , but i want nothing to do with  it when it needs a real merge
<Noskcaj> baobab needs a merge, but i'm not good enough at coding for that one
<darkxst> Noskcaj, use proper changelogs like I have said before, sections for whoever made what changes
<darkxst> you should also note, disabled patches
<darkxst> i.e. something like
<darkxst> revert_shell_menu.patch: disable, needs to be rewritten for ubuntu
<darkxst> and leave it in the series!
<darkxst> (just commented out)
<Noskcaj> I'll try to get it done later, but my brothers are using all our internet, and i'll be away from tomorrow till monday
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also there are a few unused patches that should be removed!
<darkxst> and no real rush, just ping me when its ready
<Noskcaj> totem is being uploaded now
<darkxst> ok I have to go now, will look when I get home later
<Noskcaj> vino is done in my PPA, might need work on one patch
<l3on> Interesting .. ricotz http://paste.ubuntu.com/8478067/plain/
<lindol> hi all
<ricotz> l3on, this is absolutely fine and the problem is not restricted to python-gi as you know, but seems only things from GWeather-3.0.gir are affected
<dupondje> Got an issue in 14.10 with Gnome. When logging in my mouse pointer freezes on the screen.
<dupondje> can still move the mouse, but the original one stays visible on the screen
<dupondje> any idea's?
<frandieguez> darkxst, hi. Can I disturb you a minute?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-03
<lindol> hi all
<dupondje> On which package I report a bug for this issue?
<dupondje> its so extremely annoying :(
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you please add something to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj#Ubuntu-GNOME_PackageSet
<Noskcaj> ricotz, If you've seen enough of my work, you too please. ^
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I will, when are you applying for that? it might be good to get your uploading to gnome3-team ppa first
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Tuesday morning, although i could delay a month if you think it helps. I've been waiting for daylight savings to end for a while already though
<darkxst> Noskcaj, are you testing packages now?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, At my grandparents, on satelite internet
<darkxst> I didnt mean right this minute, in general
<darkxst> also you are going to need more than 1 (just mine) testimonial
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Yeah. I've been test installing nearly everything
<Noskcaj> and i've got a heap of testimonials already
<Noskcaj> Anything you think i need to add
<darkxst> another testimonial from someone who has sponsored gnome packages for you might help (right now its really only pitti)
<darkxst> anyway I will add a comment after dinner
<Noskcaj> He's already left one for MOTU, should i get a second?
<darkxst> no not another from pitti, another from someone who has sponsored gnome packages for you
<Noskcaj> ok
<sm1d> hi everybody ! has anybody working desktop notifications from chromium or chrome . i mean those native nice gnome notifications
<darkxst> sm1d, not that I now of, but then I don't really use chromium much
<sm1d> darkxst: does it work for firefox?
<darkxst> sm1d, not by default, but I think there is (or was) and extension to do it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, commented
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> thank you :)
<LinDol> have a good night!
<l3on> ricotz, it's a GTK problem ... the get_type in Gtk.Builder does not work anymore as expected, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737818
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737818 in general "Gnome-weather does not work: Invalid object type `GWeatherLocationEntry'" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<l3on> ricotz, about gnome-clocks https://bugzilla.gnome.org/process_bug.cgi
<l3on> ricotz, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737819
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737819 in general "Cannot add new locations" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> l3on, thanks for looking into it, i cherry-picked the patch and new package is building
<l3on> ricotz, oh awesome .. I did the same .. okok :)
<dupondje> anyone still alove here ? :D
<dupondje> alive*
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-04
<phillip> dupondje: yes
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-05
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> darkxst, thank you for your greeting
<LinDol> ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, we probably need to ship a modified /etc/gnome/defaults.list to deal with the renaming of desktop files
<darkxst> any thoughts on the best way to do this? ubuntu ships it in desktop-file-utils (but there is no new upstream version of this, so might be a pain keeping updated) , debian in gnome-session (perhps this better and we can override with alternatives or something?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, yeah fixing those seems pretty needed, using dpkg-divert would suffice here if that is allowed for etc-files
<darkxst> ricotz, debian seems to: http://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=dpkg-divert.*etc+path%3Adebian%2F
<darkxst> Laneys codesearch index is horribly broken, but it also gets a few hits http://162.213.35.4/search?q=dpkg-divert.*etc+path%3Adebian%2F
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, seems to be at least used by other packages already ;), so it should be legit
<darkxst> ok will update defaults.list in gnome-session and do that
<ricotz> darkxst, alright
<Noskcaj> darkxst, thanks. Should it be packageset, desktop-extra, or gnome3 ppa that i apply for?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, desktop-extra and gnome3 ppa would be a good start, as I commented
<Noskcaj> Are both of those through the developer membership board?
<darkxst> DMB doesn't handle gnome3 ppa, that is ricotz and I
<darkxst> desktop-extra is DMB
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> so... upload rights plz?
<Noskcaj> Or would you like soe sort of "proper" application
<Noskcaj> *some
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I am ok with it, but you do need to make sure you get the versioning right etc,
<darkxst> ^ricotz?
<Noskcaj> yep, will do
<Noskcaj> The versioning is just ~utopic1 for changes and -0ubuntu1~utopic1 for new releases, isn't it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and if anything the "proper" application here, would just keep doing more packaging for the ppa ;) ricotz might like to see a bit more of your work? not sure if has reviewed much of it?
<Noskcaj> ok. Since the freezes are pretty much done for ubuntu, and debian's got 3.14, i've got plenty of time for PPAs from now (unless xfce 4.12 suddenly drops)
<Noskcaj> And yeah, he's not seen too much
<darkxst> Noskcaj, changes are (ubuntu+1)~utopic but we try to avoid that as its a pain to maintain
<darkxst> new upstream realeases will be (debian)~utopic for syncs and (debian)-0ubuntu1~utopic for merges
<darkxst> (debian)-0ubuntu1~utopic for merges
<darkxst> (debian)ubuntu1~utopic for merges even
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there is plenty to do ;) rest of 3.14 needs merging from debian for gnome3-staging, rest of 3.12 for gnome3 ppa
<ricotz> Noskcaj, hi, darkxst is right, i actually haven't seen much of your doing yet, and i currently only remember the bad examples which even made it into the ubuntu archive :\
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll work on the PPA stuff this week then, although i think i have some school stuff i was meant to do during the holidays :)
<ricotz> Noskcaj, you can put things in a dedicated ppa of yours and have it build-depend on gnome3-staging
<ricotz> so you can point us to a successful built package
<Noskcaj> Will do
<ricotz> in case of actual merges
<darkxst> ricotz, do you have > 1 monitor?
<darkxst> I am getting OSD
<darkxst> OSD's on all my monitors ;(
<darkxst> volume, brightness etc
<ricotz> darkxst, just one monitor here
<darkxst> ricotz, seems intentional from the git logs
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you make a branch for updated slideshow?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, yeah
<Noskcaj> lp:~noskcaj/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/gnome-slideshow-utopic
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-28
<nabn> i'm currently running 15.04 ubuntu-gnome. Should I be worried things will break if i do a release-upgrade?
<chris_> Hey guys, I think I found a bug. Where can I file a report?
<LinDol_phone> hi all
<LinDol_phone> i am going to Suwon in korea ~.~
<LinDol_phone> because i went my hometown for meeting my family~.~
<tester55> hello, is there a way to remove items from Gnome's Frequent Apps list? I am using gnome shell 3.16.3.
<darkxst> eliasps, hi
<eliasps> Hi darkxst
<eliasps> How are you?
<eliasps> I'm sorry for the large e-mail traffic, still learning :P
<darkxst> eliasps, I'm good
<darkxst> had a big weekend snowboarding ;)
<eliasps> That's awesome. I tried my luck with sports like that, free falling. Too exciting. :p
<eliasps> Got the PPA version of the package with chdist. I was sure I had run an update. But it's ok now!
<eliasps> I'm gonna try and update another package now.
<eliasps> darkxst I'm updating gnome-online-accounts. I tag it as ~wily2, right? Cause the one in the ppa (3.17.x) was ~wily1.
<darkxst> eliasps, no, leave that package, it will be a hard one
<eliasps> It has no differences in dependencies. Are there extra steps for it?
<eliasps> But ok, I'll leave it.
<AndChat-189569> good morning :)
<eliasps> I guess the hardest ones are the most essential. gnome-control-center and relatives,shell, gedit and stuff, right?
<darkxst> but yes its tag would be ~wily2
<eliasps> AndChat-189569 hi
<darkxst> g-o-a introduced google drive integration, which needs gvfs update
<eliasps> I see.
<eliasps> So for that one to be built, needs extra steps before the build itself? on the source code?
<darkxst> eliasps, it may do, haven't checked
<eliasps> I tried to build it, status says "Attempted", so failed. I won't mess with that one.
<eliasps> gnome-logs have some issues with a patch.
<darkxst> eliasps, then you need to rebase them using quilt probably
<darkxst> eliasps, but read the ubuntu changelog first ;)
<eliasps> I'm reading the changelog. Some change I saw is that libsystemd is required. the control.in has libsystemd-dev
<darkxst> that patch was cherry-picked from git
<eliasps> I'm sorry, I don't know what that means.
<darkxst> it was an upstream patch, that was needed but not included in the last release
<darkxst> try quilt push -f
<darkxst> and read the output
<eliasps> I did that, it said ignored (Red font).
<darkxst> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!
<eliasps> So you don't need to apply it with quilt for the package to be built successfully?
<darkxst> it is included in the new release, so you can just drop it
<eliasps> darkxst Polari 3.18 seems to be built successfully, do I send you the polari_3.18.0-0ubuntu1~wily0.debdiff file only?
<eliasps> Oh I see, thank you!
<darkxst> eliasps, yes, just pastebin it and link here
<eliasps> darkxst http://paste.ubuntu.com/12606483/
<eliasps> just that?
<eliasps> should i also build the 3.16.1 version (from debian) for the gnome3 ppa?
<eliasps> No, it's on the main
<eliasps> OK.
<darkxst> eliasps, yes, uploaded, but don't use ubuntu pastebin in the future, its a pain
<darkxst> (forces login just to get raw  text of the paste)
<eliasps> darkxst I can upload the files as they are in http://people.ubuntu.com/~eliasps/gnome3/ if you prefer
<darkxst> eliasps, pastes are fine, but use pastebin.com or any other paste service that does not require login
<eliasps> Ok!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-29
<eliasps> darkxst on dconf-editor, I see on the upstream source code in the configure.ac that dependency: +GLIB_REQUIRED=2.44.0
<eliasps> but on debian/control.in is: libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.39.3)
<eliasps> do I change the number?
<darkxst> eliasps, yes you update that
<darkxst> and note the cahnge in the changelog
<eliasps> darkxst Ok. I dropped it termporarily there until I was sure, now building vinagre.
<eliasps> darkxst vinagre_3.18.0-0ubuntu1~wily0.debdiff - http://pastebin.com/Z099pS6F
<eliasps> darkxst dconf-editor_3.18.0-0ubuntu1~wily0.debdiff - http://pastebin.com/SNr5eZh9
<eliasps> If I'm bothering you with the pings you can propose another way of sending you these. I'm still learning, so I don't really know yet how you guys work. :)
<LinDol_> hi all
<eliasps> hi
<LinDol_> eliasps, Thank you :) How are you today? :)
<eliasps> I'm OK LinDol_. And you?
<LinDol_> haha I am ok too :)
<eliasps> :)
<LinDol_> eliasps, what time is it in there? :)
<darkxst> eliasps, use something like  "debian/control.in: Bump build-depends on libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.44.0) and libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.16.0)" in the changelog
<eliasps> LinDol_ its 6 in the morning. Early :P
<eliasps> darkxst, should I build it again and send it to you?
<darkxst> eliasps, pings are fine, I will mostly be afk this arvo, but will go through them later
<darkxst> eliasps, just edit the changelog, and recreate the debdiff
<eliasps> Also, I didnt find a way to build gnome-logs without deleteting the patch
<eliasps> i run: quilt delete -r ...patch
<eliasps> Is that right?
<eliasps> Will do on the changelog
<LinDol_> um.. Could i ask something about english sentence?
<eliasps> LinDol_ sure.
<LinDol_> eliasps, Thank you :)
<LinDol_> "I work in here", "I work here"
<LinDol_> what is correct?
<eliasps> The second one.
<LinDol_> oh.. so.
<LinDol_> "Do you work in there?" "Do you work there?"
<LinDol_> how about this?
<eliasps> Same principle, the second one.
<LinDol_> oh.. so, "here, there" word doesn't need 'in' always? :)
<eliasps> Unless you are referring to a room, like an office, a physical space.
<eliasps> No, it doesn't.
<eliasps> :)
<LinDol_> ah..but if i am refering to a field or place, it needs 'in'?
<LinDol_> ah...
<LinDol_> ah!! > _< i understood it :)
<LinDol_> in case of physical space, 'in' is needed
<eliasps> darkxst I was about to leave so e-mailed you the debdiffs instead of pasting them here because you were out. :)
<eliasps> I have to go now. Thank you very much for your help! Talk soon.
<eliasps> Bye everyone.
<Inoki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1499929
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1499929 in Ubuntu GNOME "Laptop turns off while it shouldn't" [Undecided,New]
<amjjawad> Inoki,
<amjjawad> just finished my 'long' phone call :( Inoki
<Inoki> Yup?
<Inoki> That's all right.
<amjjawad> Ok, let's see what we have here
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams
<Inoki> The artwork and marketing could easily be merged into marketing.
<Inoki> Even by the name.
<amjjawad> give me one second
<amjjawad> #startmeeting Ubuntu GNOME Sub-Teams
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 29 12:30:21 2015 UTC.  The chair is amjjawad. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<amjjawad> #topic HR Sub-Team
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Human_Resources
<amjjawad> HR will be removed and each and every recruitment will be within each sub-team.
<amjjawad> We have agreed on that long time ago, just thought to confirm it :)
<Inoki> Agreed
<pvmatta6> Yep
<pvmatta6> Oh wait
<pvmatta6> brb
<amjjawad> #topic Packaging team
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Packaging
<amjjawad> this team will remain as it is. It is due to upload rights, etc so this won't be touched at all.
<amjjawad> #topic Brainstorming Team
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Brainstorming
<amjjawad> this team will be removed due to the fact that it has never ever been active, not even once.
<AuttoMatta> True.
<amjjawad> We have also agreed on that, just to confirm
<Inoki> You're advancing too fast Ali.
<amjjawad> because we have agreed on all that :)
<Inoki> Back to packaging, cant' it just be named Packaging (without the team)?
<Inoki> You know, like Packaging, Development, Marketing, PR...
<amjjawad> Inoki, as I stated before, renaming any sub-team/team within launchpad means purging the mailing list.
<Inoki> Ouch >.>
<amjjawad> Inoki, could we please focus on the function of each sub-team instead of the names?
<Inoki> Ok
<amjjawad> I care less about the names which are labels ;)
<amjjawad> I care more about the function of the team.
<amjjawad> can we move on now?
<Inoki> Yup
<AuttoMatta> Yes
<amjjawad> great
<amjjawad> #topic QA Team
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Testing_and_Reporting_Bugs
<amjjawad> needless to say, this is untouchable team :D
<amjjawad> nothing will be done here.
<amjjawad> all good?
<AuttoMatta> Okay
<Inoki> I think Alfredo is on his way
<amjjawad> no worries
<aldomann> I'm alive and reading
<amjjawad> there will be a log ;)
<Inoki> Good
<amjjawad> Oh, here he is
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> #topic Wiki and Doc Team
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Documentation
<amjjawad> Now, this is yet another super important team. I was thinking to merge translations and Wiki in one team. Why? while Translations was part of marketing and communications team, the activities of translations were only within the scope of the wiki area.
<amjjawad> That said, I see it logical to put translations under wiki
<amjjawad> thoughts?
<AuttoMatta> I agree with you
<Inoki> I don't understand why were Translations a part of Marketing. Has nothing to do with that.
<AuttoMatta> ^
<amjjawad> Inoki, because Tim suggested that
<amjjawad> he didn't want to have 'more' sub-teams
<Inoki> *cough* we can move on
<amjjawad> hahahaha
<AuttoMatta> XD
<aldomann> yeah, as long as we only keep one main UG social media page, there's no sense in including it in marketing
<AuttoMatta> Yep
<amjjawad> translations people have no activities else where
<aldomann> also, obviously the wiki is where the translations have been active]
<amjjawad> their main activities were on the wiki
<AuttoMatta> True that
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to merge translations under Wiki and Doc team and maybe create a new sub-team and rename the old one
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to merge translations under Wiki and Doc team and maybe create a new sub-team and rename the old one
<amjjawad> #topic Marketing Team
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Marketing_and_Communications
<amjjawad> Now, here is the most important part :D
<amjjawad> I was thinking a lot about the name. IMHO, the best name would be "Marketing"
<amjjawad> only
<Inoki> Yup
<AuttoMatta> Yus
<amjjawad> aldomann, ?
<amjjawad> hmm
<Inoki> I'll grab a tea, reading, don't worry. If delayed response you know why.
<amjjawad> Inoki, no worries
<amjjawad> aldomann, :) what's going on?!
<aldomann2> my laptop froze in a loop
<amjjawad> :/
<amjjawad> did you read what I sent earlier?
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> I was thinking a lot about the name. IMHO, the best name would be "Marketing"
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> only
<aldomann2> weird thing, the music was in a small loop and could move the mouse or do anything with the keyboard
<aldomann2> nah, lost between AutoMatta's "True that" and your last action
<amjjawad> aldomann2, <amjjawad> I was thinking a lot about the name. IMHO, the best name would be "Marketing"
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> only
<aldomann2> for the Wiki and Doc team?
<amjjawad> We were talking about artwork + marketing
<aldomann2> ah, all right
<aldomann2> well, the functions are the same; I don't really care about the name :)
<amjjawad> aldomann2, that's my man :D
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to finally merge artwork + marketing and name the new team Marketing only
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to finally merge artwork + marketing and name the new team Marketing only
<amjjawad> #topic artwork team
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Artwork_.26_Design
<aldomann2> my only concern about changing the names is the mailing lists
<amjjawad> goodbye artwork team :P
<amjjawad> aldomann2, I'll handle that, no worries. We shall have 'new' team and 'new' mailing list.
<Inoki> idk, was there much communication before I came? Just askin'
<amjjawad> I will 'not' remove the 'old' teams nor the 'old' mailing list.
<aldomann2> okay, and we keep the old ones for archiving purposes?
<aldomann2> perfect :)
<amjjawad> I will never delete anything
<amjjawad> will keep them as they're just in case
<amjjawad> I already changed the name of artwork team
<amjjawad> #topic Translations
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Translations
<amjjawad> as has been agreed, this will be under Wiki
<amjjawad> #topic Development
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Developing_and_Coding
<amjjawad> this will be hidden from our Wiki area
<amjjawad> only those who are active + have experience + upload rights will be joining the dev team
<amjjawad> it's strictly for them. Not open for everyone.
<AuttoMatta> Alright.
<amjjawad> #topic Sub-Team Wiki Page
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to update the entire page to reflect the 'new' changes.
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to update the entire page to reflect the 'new' changes.
<amjjawad> #topic Qs
<amjjawad> any Q?
<aldomann2> well, yeah
<amjjawad> aldomann2, shoot :)
<aldomann2> can you quickly name the new teams, so we can create the corresponding logos/icons for the Launchpad pages
<amjjawad> aldomann2, how about waiting for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams to be updateD?
<amjjawad> if you need that now, sure
<aldomann2> ah, also that :P
<aldomann2> no hurry
<amjjawad> (1) Packaging Sub-Team
<amjjawad> (2) QA Sub-Team
<amjjawad> (3) Documentation Sub-Team
<amjjawad> (4) Marketing Sub-Team
<amjjawad> Ops, I forgot one
<amjjawad> (5) Human Development Sub-Team
<amjjawad> #topic NEW Sub-Team - Human Development
<AuttoMatta> Human Resources?
<AuttoMatta> Oh okay
<amjjawad> No, it's not like that
<amjjawad> recruitment will be done within each sub-team.
<aldomann2> and Brainstorming, right?
<amjjawad> The leaders of that sub-team should know whether they need more staff or not.
<amjjawad> brainstorming is gone.
<amjjawad> it will happen on the general list
<aldomann2> oh, shoot, we won't be using blueprints anymore?
<amjjawad> it's on going process that does not need a team
<amjjawad> no, we shall use that. It has nothing to do with brainstorming sub-team
<amjjawad> it's just the entry of "brainstorming" will be removed
<amjjawad> Human Development sub-team focuses on 2 main parts
<amjjawad> A- newcomers
<Inoki> Having a general brainstorming team where all the brainstorming happens for all the other teams is kind of pointless imo. Each team does its own planning.
<amjjawad> B- Excising members
<amjjawad> Inoki, indeed.
<amjjawad> In fact, the 'main' reason why I created the brainstorming team 2 years ago was to plan in advance for our project which never happen.
<aldomann2> yeah, but the thing is all blueprints are located there; we'll now use blueprints for each team instead of making them all in the Brainstorming team?
<amjjawad> We had no manpower to plan for Ubuntu+2
<amjjawad> we were almost planning for Ubuntu+1
<Inoki> idk aldomann2, I haven't witnessed much activity on those blueprints, hence my doubts.
<amjjawad> aldomann2, nothing will change. If you remember, I was assigning the blueprints to the proper team
<amjjawad> don't worry about it.
<amjjawad> Starting with next cycle, we shall use the blueprints again
<amjjawad> don't worry about that now ;)
<amjjawad> to finish the topic ..
<amjjawad> HD = Human Development will focus on (a) newcomers. (b) current members.
<aldomann2> okay, but technically the team will still exist in the shadows (at least the launchpad page), am I right? Sorry to be too insisting
<amjjawad> What will happen? those who think they're zero and know nothing, we shall empower them, inspire them and help them to get started.
<amjjawad> Also, we can help them and make them move from just members to leaders or active contributors.
<amjjawad> aldomann2, I will not delete it but it won't be used - example: its mailing list will not be used.
<Inoki> Ok, but does that really need another team? Will that team have tutors?
<Inoki> Shouldn't the tutors be members of a particular team?
<amjjawad> each new blueprint will be assigned to the sub-team that match its topic.
<amjjawad> I have something in mind for the future
<AuttoMatta> SO basically it's like a training area to learn and polish skills?
<aldomann2> amjjawad, okay, got it
<amjjawad> that's why I like to introduce HD team
<Inoki> To me, HD = HR.
<amjjawad> No.
<amjjawad> it's way different
<amjjawad> I have special skills
<amjjawad> I can empower people and inspire them in no time.
<amjjawad> I have done that so many times.
<amjjawad> Newcomers will feel super bad
<amjjawad> they usually feel they are zero. We shall make them feel like heroes.
<Inoki> But, shouldn't it be in people's own interest to cultivate their skills?
<amjjawad> we shall offer that as a help.
<amjjawad> Whoever wish to improve his/her skills, he/she is more than welcome.
<amjjawad> If no one is interested, our doors will remain open.
<Inoki> When I think of this I think of Charlie and that you now feel you need a team designated specially for newcomers like him >.>
<amjjawad> Charlie?
<aldomann2> ah, legendary Charlie
<amjjawad> hmmm
<amjjawad> the one who left?
<Inoki> Yeah, that guy, who complained how nobody babysit him.
<amjjawad> Ah
<amjjawad> well, it's even beyond
<amjjawad> not only newcomers but also current ones
<amjjawad> over a year and a half, I have worked with people who were failures.
<amjjawad> Now, they're leading the way
<amjjawad> yes, it drained my entire energy but I love the result.
<Inoki> Q: you said you wanna work with them, help them develop. Isn't that contra-productive since you have few time?
<amjjawad> I want Ubuntu GNOME to be different from other flavors
<amjjawad> I have developed new skills in the process :)
<Inoki> Not to ruin your vision Ali, but you already seem to carry a lot on your shoulders.
<amjjawad> I know
<amjjawad> but this new team won't see any action until next cycle
<amjjawad> I might find someone to drive it during that time.
<amjjawad> don't worry, I do see your point Inoki
<amjjawad> we can always revert back.
<amjjawad> it's a matter of a vote + an email to announce whether this sub-team is ok or not ok.
<Inoki> Ok, you know. Just trying to illustrate it on a good example I believe: a powerplant. It works, it powers everything, but if it gets to a point of overload it explodes, devastating everything.
<amjjawad> I see your point Inoki :D
<amjjawad> no worries
<amjjawad> I learned over the years how to be faster
<Inoki> kk
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to double check the name of human development team
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to double check the name of human development team
<amjjawad> Tim was against the name but I explained to him that we should focus on the function, not the name.
<amjjawad> so aldomann2 we have 5 sub-teams
<amjjawad> From 9 to 5 :)
<aldomann2> yeah, that's nice
<amjjawad> Ah, the website will be under marketing and same goes for the social media
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad makes sure to give Inoki access
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad makes sure to give Inoki access
<amjjawad> #topic others
<amjjawad> what else?
<aldomann2> Testing team? shouldn't it be listed there as well
<aldomann2> that'd make 6 subteams, right?
<amjjawad> aldomann2, QA = Testing :D
<amjjawad> No, still 5
<aldomann2> ah, true
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> (1) Packaging Sub-Team
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> (2) QA Sub-Team
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> (3) Documentation Sub-Team
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> (4) Marketing Sub-Team
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> Ops, I forgot one
<amjjawad> <amjjawad> (5) Human Development Sub-Team
<aldomann2> perfect then
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> any other Q?
<Inoki> Maybe off topic, but a meeting where we would discuss the shape of the OS would be nice, i.e. to follow the promise of a "pure gnome experience"
<AuttoMatta> ^
<amjjawad> Inoki, the same topic that you guys were discussing on Telegram?
<Inoki> Kinda, to include more gnome apps instead of their alternatives
<AuttoMatta> Yes, if I am getting him correctly.
<Inoki> To consider it a Gnome OS
<amjjawad> that's need a new meeting
<Inoki> So ppl get a complete Gnome experience
<amjjawad> and Tim must be attending that one too
<Inoki> Yeah, the logo
<Inoki> what's next on that front
<amjjawad> #topic logo
<Inoki> We need a person inside Gnome to communicate with
<Inoki> That should be default since we ship Gnome
<amjjawad> as per Tim, and as we discussed over Telegram, we need to: (1) contact GNOME. (2) wait for their reply. (3) keep nagging and nagging until we get a reply.
<Inoki> It's like "we ship it, but have no relations with them"
<Inoki> We did all that
<amjjawad> then why there was no reply from their side?
<Inoki> We need a liaison of some kind
<Inoki> No idea. aldomann2?
<Inoki> I think it would be to our great benefit of having a person to act like a bridge between us and gnome. To talk everything through, latest stuff, even if it doesn't (yet) concern us. Just to stay informed and keep informend.
<aldomann2> no idea whatsoever
<Inoki> Whatever would need to be done would be done via that person, who would be the communication channel with them.
<amjjawad> Inoki, as always, the main issue is lack of manpower
<amjjawad> that said, we need someone from us.
<AuttoMatta> More like a external affairs person
<AuttoMatta> an *
<amjjawad> AuttoMatta, it is so hard to find that person.
<AuttoMatta> Exactly. Hardly anybody considers that thing.
<Inoki> Problem is we cannot function without a link like this. Now we can see, when we need to discuss stuff regarding our identity, that we cannot reach them and time's against us.
<amjjawad> Inoki, we don't need that complication. KISS (Keep It Simple and Short). That said, we just need to be nice and polite with them, that's all.
<amjjawad> We need someone from GNOME who work with them but he/she should be active.
<aldomann2> From the last reply in the e-mail (Allan Day): Thanks for keeping us in the loop, Alfredo! We're working on this ourselves - we've just got to get the legal side worked out.
<amjjawad> aldomann2, when was that?
<aldomann2> two months exactly (29th of July)
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> WHAT?
<amjjawad> then, as I suggested, we need to keep nagging and nagging :(
<amjjawad> by nagging I mean keep sending to them.
<AuttoMatta> Yes. Exactly why we need a sort of representative for permissions and stuff.
<amjjawad> But let's be nice and polite, please.
<Inoki> Having a representative with them would be nice and no nagging would be needed, but ok.
<AuttoMatta> Sometimes the label do have a certain weight on people, you see. If @aldomann2 would have introduced himself as a External Affairs Manager or some sort, he would have gotten more attention possibly.
<aldomann2> idk, I really think they are looking into it
<Inoki> Anyway, we need to get a final response and stress to them, that we are shortly before a release (!).
<AuttoMatta> ^ Yes
<aldomann2> judging from the e-mail Patrik sent us, they seem to have quite a bunch of issues with their trademark and legal stuff
<Inoki> What we think we know and what is reality are different things.
<Inoki> But with this logo we are doing them a favour.
<aldomann2> yes, that's our view
<aldomann2> but I would kinda understand if they were concerned about us usingit
<aldomann2> the problem is the following
<Inoki> Someone should get in touch with them again and this time it should be someone in Ali's position, maybe even Ali.
<aldomann2> they WERE already okay with it
<amjjawad> I don't think it is about roles and titles here.
<amjjawad> aldomann2, is already a team-leader
<amjjawad> a core member
<aldomann2> they should be okayer (pun intended) now that we have implemented all their feedback in the logo
<amjjawad> Anyway, I might send them an email from my @gnome.org
<amjjawad> aldomann2, can you please email me the name of the person to get contact with?
<Inoki> that's what I'm talking about. You're also a Ubuntu member, maybe it counts, idk.
<amjjawad> Inoki, I don't think so but no harm to try ..
<aldomann2> I'll send a new reply to the existing e-mail and include you in the CC
<Inoki> We have to, we're short on time.
<aldomann2> sounds right? amjjawad
<aldomann2> ?
<AuttoMatta> CC sounds right
<amjjawad> aldomann2, perfect ;)
<amjjawad> include both @ubuntu and @gnome :P hehe
<Inoki> Send them also the link https://www.behance.net/gallery/25233455/Ubuntu-GNOME so they can see themselves if they haven't already.
<amjjawad> #action aldomann2 to send https://www.behance.net/gallery/25233455/Ubuntu-GNOME to GNOME foundation CC amjjawad
<meetingology> ACTION: aldomann2 to send https://www.behance.net/gallery/25233455/Ubuntu-GNOME to GNOME foundation CC amjjawad
<aldomann2> they already have the link
<amjjawad> reminding is always good :D
<amjjawad> don't you see when I send an email, I do remind people over and over again?
<amjjawad> to re-program your unconscious mind,  you do that with repeating over and over again
<amjjawad> I must sleep
<amjjawad> anything else to discuss?
<aldomann2> nope
<Inoki> Nope
<aldomann2> anyway, e-mail sent
<amjjawad> quickly, what happened to the website? :/
<aldomann2> you should've gotten it already
<aldomann2> Gaurav has already a preview: http://demo.magikpress.com/ug/#
<aldomann2> he's trying to get the technical stuff about the hosting solved before moving on
<amjjawad> I see.
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad Inoki aldomann2 to discuss the new website later
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad Inoki aldomann2 to discuss the new website later
<amjjawad> I'll end this meeting (log). Many thanks :D
<Inoki> Gonna be on Telegram, laters, and thanks
<amjjawad> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 29 13:45:04 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-gnome/2015/ubuntu-gnome.2015-09-29-12.30.moin.txt
<amjjawad> we can share the link later on the main mailing list
<amjjawad> must go now, many thanks .. was a great meeting ..
<amjjawad> Cya ZzZz
<aldomann2> cya, brother
<eliasps> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-09-30
<eliasps> Hi everyone.
<Inoki> Can't use Epiphany at all. Will that be looked at?
 * andol would like to report a minor issue with the ubuntu-gnome website.
<andol> Going to https://ubuntugnome.org/ my browser gives me a mixed-content warning for the https://
<andol> Appear to be due to there being some hard-coded path to various graphical elements, explicitly serving them from http://ubuntugnome.org/...
<muelli> I've only seen yesterdays meeting in the backlog. I'm from the GNOME community. I might be able to help.
<ricotz> darkxst, hi :), did gedit-plugins got lost?
<darkxst> ricotz, more or less, was planning to upload that, but got swamped planning weekend ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, I just grabbed and pushed the debian one
<lindol> hi all
<aldomann2> darkxst: are you there?
<octoquad> Hi andol, I see the problem, looks like the logo is served over http instead of https. It should just use src="//www.ubuntugnome.org/path/to/asset.ext".
<eliasps> Anyone knows about javascript? Especially for gnome-shell extensions..
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-01
<darkxst> eliasps,
<darkxst> eliasps, what about javascript?
<eliasps> darkxst it is resolved now, top icons extension doesn't scare icons correctly in gnome-shell 3.18 with a custom theme. I wanted to tweak the code so it would, I couldn't figure out how, so I played with numbers to fix it and I did. :)
<eliasps> scale* not scare
<darkxst> does your theme change the size of the top bar? that would cause issues
<eliasps> Yes, it does.
<darkxst> thats not really supported in gnome-shell
<eliasps> I just changed this let iconSize = Panel.PANEL_ICON_SIZE * scaleFactor to this let iconSize = Panel.PANEL_ICON_SIZE * scaleFactor*4/3
<eliasps> now they are displayed fine.
<darkxst> I meant gnome-shell won't pick up on size changes automatically
<eliasps> When I change the panel's size, every icon on it (from the menus, the other extensions, the one of the focused window) is scaled correctly, except that one of the top-icons extension. Anyway, it's ok now.
<eliasps> On another matter, should I create a debdiff between vinagre from debian and the one I built (copied) to send you?
<eliasps> I also built gnome-characters from scratch. It's not in debian nor Ubuntu. But I'm sure there are many unnecessary files in debian/ by comparing it to other gnome packages, so I won't send it. I need to get familiar with those.
<darkxst> eliasps, re vinagre, yes just take the debian source add a "copied from debian" changelog, and send me the debdiff
<darkxst> eliasps, how did you generate the debian/ folder for gnome-characters?
<eliasps> bzr dh-make
<eliasps> I changed the watch file for the upstream source, the copyright in debian and the control for the dependencies, added links and all. Don;t know what to do more.
<darkxst> eliasps, take a look at packaging for the other gjs apps, gnome-weather, gnome-maps etc
<darkxst> the end result should be similar to those
<eliasps> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/g22XPeVF also added my name because the other's were doing it. Is it ok?
<eliasps> Ok on gnome-characters, I'll prepare it and send it to you.
<eliasps> When you have the time, can you explain to me what one should do if patches can't apply. On many packages, when running quilt push -a (or -f) I get many hunk failures.
<eliasps> Is it because the code changed in the new version and the patch is for the old one?
<darkxst> eliasps, no, make a new changelog entry above the debian one
<eliasps> Ok.
<darkxst> eliasps, usually its upstream code changes, you need manually apply the failed hunks after running quilt push -f
<darkxst> when youa re done then quilt refresh
<eliasps> I see, I will do that! It happens in the majority of packages.
<darkxst> usually they are pretty simple to fix, just code changes that confuse diff/patch and friends
<eliasps> I'll give it a shot.
<eliasps> vinagre's version should be 3.18.0-1~wily0 right?
<eliasps> without the 1ubuntu1
<eliasps> darkxst here: http://pastebin.com/prbz3MSX I hope it's right this time.
<darkxst> eliasps, yes thats good
<eliasps> I'll upload gnome-characters on a personal PPA of mine once I'm done with it and send you a link to take a look and check what needs to be done to make it into staging.
<darkxst> ok
<eliasps> Thanks for all the mentoring!
<darkxst> gnome-builder could use packaging also!
<eliasps> I tried that too, if (and that's a big if) I didn't make anything wrong, some dependencies are unmet. One or two -dev libs versions.
<darkxst> which libs?
<eliasps> But I'll try it again.
<eliasps> Wait, I need to check
<eliasps> libpeas-dev (1.12.1-2ubuntu1) is one of them, that version is from the official archive. It needs 1.14 or higher.
<darkxst> eliasps, I uploaded libpeas yesterday, thats at 1.16 noww
<eliasps> Great!
<darkxst> if there are other gnome libs that need updating, update them
<darkxst> but if its clang/llvm type stuff run in the opposite direction
<eliasps> libgtksourceview-3.0-dev > 3.17.7
<darkxst> eliasps, is at 3.18.0-1~wily0
<darkxst> http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/wily318.html
<eliasps> wait, I'll try to install it on my pc again
<eliasps> upgrading...
<eliasps> OK, same on that one. I'll upload it into a personal PPA and sent the link. I'll check on the dependencies and I'll let you know!
<darkxst> eliasps, If I am not around ricotz can review for you
<eliasps> Ok! :)
<darkxst> eliasps, vinagre uploaded
<eliasps> Great!
<eliasps> darkxst this is what I'm getting on gnome-builder:
<eliasps> Requested 'libgit2-glib-1.0 >= 0.23.4' but version of libgit2-glib is 0.22.8
<eliasps> No package 'libpeas-1.0' found
<darkxst> libpeas missing a builddep?
<darkxst> libgit2 needs an update
<eliasps> This is install from the repo: libpeas-1.0-0                                 1.16.0-1~wily1
<darkxst> eliasps, you need a builddep on libpeas-dev to get the .pc files
<eliasps> Maybe it's this that should get updated instead? libpeas-dev
<darkxst> i'll sync libgit2 to ppa in a moment
<darkxst> eliasps, yes build-dep on libpeas-dev, the actual libpeas-1.0-0 dep gets generated automatically then
<eliasps> Yes, the only one now is libgit2.
<darkxst> eliasps, that is coming
<eliasps> So when the time to fill the debian/control build-deps, I'll skip libpeas-1.0-0 and put libpeas-dev directly, right?
<mgedmin> NB: libgit2 and libgit2-glib are different libraries, IIRC
<mgedmin> (one wraps the other)
<darkxst> mgedmin, yes you are correct!
<darkxst> eliasps, yes
<darkxst> waiting for libgit2 to build, so can sync libgit2-glib
<Inoki> darkxst did you get Alfredo's email yesterday? About the brand.
<Inoki> And hi guys
<darkxst> Inoki, hi and yes
<darkxst> just replied before
<eliasps> hi
<Inoki> kk, glad we got a positive response. That's all I wanted. Oh, btw, if I want to make suggestions on what could be included in future releases, where can I do that.
<darkxst> Inoki, what suggestions?
<darkxst> generally file a bug
<darkxst> then raise it on the mailing list
<Inoki> It's basically just one suggestion: to provide a complete gnome experience, with ALL gnome apps included by default, like Polari, gnome-clocks and the rest. Currently I have to install all that manually and if we are to provide a pure gnome experience, that would be the way to go. We could provide those instead of alternatives.
<darkxst> we don't seed an irc client at all?
<Inoki> Polari isn't installed by default.
<darkxst> other apps we have been seeding as they mature
<darkxst> Inoki, I meant there is no IRC app at all, on our images
<darkxst> Inoki, file 1 bug per app
<Inoki> There could be, Polari is a nice gnome app.
<eliasps> There is also that gnome-xchat thing for IRC (not default), in my opinion easier to use than polari.
<darkxst> that you would like to see seeded
<darkxst> I don't like gnome-xchat
<darkxst> but xchat itself doesnt exactly integrate well
<Inoki> darkxst: wouldn't it be easier to file a general bug against ubuntu-gnome-desktop^ with all apps to be included?
<Inoki> 1 bug per app = many redundant bugs
<Inoki> Currently I use Pidgin (manually installed)
<Inoki> Also, one general bug/suggestion would be easier for others to follow.
<Inoki> So yea, the goal is to provide a pure gnome experience and that doesn't go w/o core gnome apps.
<darkxst> Inoki, pidgin used to be seeded, but was dropped for some reason
<darkxst> Inoki, do it in one bug if you want, but do check what fedora and debian are doing
<Inoki> I'll do that once on my own laptop, so I can properly test everything.
<darkxst> I think we already seed more gnome apps than fedora does
<Inoki> do we have dedicated ppl for apps like Empathy? To iron out stuff...
<darkxst> Inoki, ubuntu-desktop team
<Inoki> kk, I'll have a look.
<Inoki> Gotta run now, ttyl
<darkxst> I'm a member of that team, but probably the only community member, everyone else are Canonical employees
<Inoki> They could change that and employ you no? That's what I would do. In any case, one last thing before I go: if I need to file a bug against the tray not showing items properly, which package?
<darkxst> eliasps, libgit2-glib is publishing now, should be good to go in 10mins or so
<eliasps> darkxst good, once it's done I'll install gnome-builder and build it for wily.
<eliasps> I have to be afk for 15'. I'll build gnome-builder when I get back
<eliasps> darkxst it got installed
<eliasps> and seems like a great app to be building stuff too!
<darkxst> eliasps, ok
 * darkxst off for the night
<eliasps> Bye!
<darkxst> eliasps, and away for the weekend, back monda
<darkxst> monday
<eliasps> Have fun! I'll check with other members of the gnome3-team for the packages.
<darkxst> eliasps, try ricotz for new packages, Noskcaj for updates
<eliasps> Ok, thanks!
<ricotz> hi
<ricotz> darkxst, somethings seems off with the libgit2 package
<darkxst> ricotz, what?
<ricotz> the hard dep on libcurl4-openssl-dev
<ricotz> i think this should be "libcurl4-openssl-dev | libcurl4-dev"
<ricotz> otherwise it is not installable
<ricotz> it should use libcurl4-gnutls-dev even
<darkxst> ricotz, how did libgit2-glib build if its uninstallable
<ricotz> darkxst, think about other packages/deps like liboauth-dev
<darkxst> ricotz, oh I see]
<darkxst> ricotz, will push fix, then sleep
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks!
<darkxst> ricotz, done, I'll be back monday or so
<ricotz> darkxst, have fun! :)
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, I am going to fix it later
<darkxst> shall do, big weekend of live music, a b;day party and mtb'ing
<ricotz> you already at sleep ;)
<ricotz> (I am you didnt fix it)
<ricotz> (I mean you didnt fix it)
<darkxst> ricotz, apparently I really should just sleep, night
<ricotz> darkxst, done
<eliasps> ricotz are you there?
<LinDol> hi all
<Daniyal> Excuse me, While Gnome and Ubuntu are most popular, why Ubuntu-Gnome have 54 ranking in distrowatch?
<mgedmin>  because nobody cares about distrowatch? ;)
<Daniyal> Nice!
<LinDol> haha :)
<Daniyal> Can I download kernels from this link? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ricotz> eliasps, kind of
<eliasps> ricotz I just have some question on building a package. I should use dh_make after I create the makefile. Should I change anything in there?
<ricotz> eliasps, with "makefile" you mean debian/rules?
<eliasps> ricotz yes, and the original one. I suppose I shouldn't touch anything outside of debian/
<ricotz> yes, do not have to touch anything outside of debian if upstream is fine
<ricotz> you should better read some debian packaging guides
<eliasps> so I just generate the debian/ and then edit the necessary files in there.
<eliasps> I have.
<eliasps> and after that I build
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> using "dpkg-buildpackage" or "debuild"
<eliasps> What about all those *.ex files in debian/? Mind that the package is meant for gnome3-staging
<eliasps> Are there any guidelines on those?
<ricotz> "*.ex" files?
<eliasps> when running dh_make, which generates debian/
<ricotz> what is the source you are working on?
<eliasps> gnome-builder
<eliasps> it creates a bunch of files <name>.ex for instance gnome-builder.cron.d.ex
<eliasps> init.d.ex
<ricotz> eliasps, you can get rid of them
<eliasps> Ok, thank you.
<ricotz> copyright, rules, control, changelog are a basic essiential ones
<eliasps> do i have to edit the rules?
<ricotz> if there are shared libraries you need to handle them and create separate binaries
<ricotz> of course you need to edit rules
<eliasps> I have already edited the changelog, control and copyright. I'm a bit confused on that one.
<eliasps> Anyway, I'll search it more.
<eliasps> Thank you for your help!
<ricotz> did you check if there is nobody else working on gnome-builder?
<ricotz> eliasps, better look at existing packages
<eliasps> Only with darkxst. We were discussing about it earlier and I told him I'll give it a shot.
<eliasps> All dependencies are met.
<ricotz> like anjuta or devhelp
<ricotz> ah ok, this is what libgit2 updates were for?
<eliasps> I have updated 4 so far, I'm working on others too. But I thought I give it a shot about building from scratch since I haven't done it.
<eliasps> Yes.
<ricotz> ok
<eliasps> He just told me to ask you regarding new packages. Thank you!
<lindol> hi again :)
<ricotz> eliasps, make sure to use a version scheme like "*-0ubuntu1~wily0"
<eliasps> should I also put -0ubuntu1 on it? Since it's not in the Ubuntu archives.
<ricotz> since if the package is new or the version is higher than what is in debian this is what should be used
<eliasps> It's not in debian either. Ok,I'll use that.
<ricotz> that is what i asked for
<eliasps> Yes, I'm just doublechecking
<ricotz> eliasps, you can build things locally with e.g. pbuilder-dist
<ricotz> "pbuilder-dist wily create"
<ricotz> pbuilder-dist wily build gnome-*.dsc
<eliasps> I use sbuild, every build I've done says it's successful.
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> bbl
<ricotz> eliasps, gnome-builder is already in debain
<ricotz> debian
<ricotz> https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/gnome-builder_3.16.3-1.html
<eliasps> ricotz thanks, I was using this to track packages: http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/wily318.html
<ricotz> eliasps, it is stuck in debian's new queue
<eliasps> I'll update it from that then.
 * ricotz syncs 3.16.3-1 from debian
<ricotz> eliasps, which packages are you working on?
<eliasps> cheese, evince, gnome-boxes, gnome-calculator and gnome-characters..
<ricotz> https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/gnome-characters_3.16.2-1.html
<eliasps> Thank you
<eliasps> I see todo is there too. So no actual initial builds required.
 * ricotz pushed gnome-characters 3.16.2-1
<eliasps> bbl
<pad5757> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-02
<Inoki> amjjawad what that means ("you don't need to wait on us on that" - the use of the new visual identity) is we are free to use the new logo.
<amjjawad> hi Inoki
<amjjawad> Ah, that's Allan's reply
<amjjawad> Now, I understand :D
<Inoki> Yup
<amjjawad> YAY :D
<Inoki> Visual identity = logo
<amjjawad> what are we waiting for ten?
<amjjawad> then*
<Inoki> What they intend to discuss, from my understanding, is the word GNOME in Ubuntu GNOME.
<amjjawad> is the official announcement ready?
<amjjawad> in our Wiki and our website, we're clearly mentioning that
<amjjawad> Ubuntu is a trademark of Canonical. GNOME is a trademark of the GNOME Foundation. Used by permission.
<Inoki> The announcement is not yet ready, because no one knew what will happen.
<amjjawad> hmmmm
<amjjawad> no problem :)
<amjjawad> It shouldn't be long
<Inoki> Keith started writing something, but vanished into the shadows, so it will have to be written anew.
<amjjawad> the one and only point of creating a team is to work as one.
<amjjawad> One one is away, nothing should stop.
<amjjawad> Otherwise, we have no team.
<Inoki> Yea, well we wanted to avoid more people working on the same thing, that's contra-productive. If one says he will do it, he should, if not, he should let know.
<Inoki> The logo can be changed on all social media, but should match everything.
<Inoki> So it will need to be adjusted.
<Inoki> Just in size.
<amjjawad> That's the beauty of marketing ;)
<amjjawad> so, let's do it ;)
<amjjawad> no reason to waste one single moment anymore
<Inoki> I'll write smth when I'll have time, either today or during this weekend most likely.
<amjjawad> no worries
<amjjawad> thanks for the advice :P
<amjjawad> not sure if my message was the reason but that does not matter. It's 'team work' and that's why I love this project :D
<Inoki> I love team work, to me it's essential, but we're only as strong as our weakest link, so if someone doesn't have the time they could at least let the rest know with a simple "hey, I won't manage, can someone take over?"
<amjjawad> I know
<amjjawad> let's avoid this talk here :P
<amjjawad> you're right
<amjjawad> but it's not the right channel for that hehe
<Inoki> Anyways, I'll sum it up briefly, no need for novels, and I'll publish
<amjjawad> indeed :D
<Inoki> I'll be on my way, gotta take care of smth, I'll see what I can do amjjawad, ttyl
<amjjawad> no worries Inoki
<amjjawad> take care and thanks a lot for your time
<Inoki> Thank you too
<amjjawad> can't wait for the official statement :D
<mjayk> haya all can anyone help me with my bumblebee problems in ubuntu gnome 15.04
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> :)
<berglh> hi
<alsauser> Hello I have installed Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 and nvidia driver version 340.76' with a GeForce 8400. My system supports sound over HDMI and the card did too under a different distro. At this point i cannot get sound working over HDMI.
<alsauser> Can someone give me advice?
<alsauser> dany@dany-desktop:~$ alsamixer ^[dany@dany-desktop:~$ aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: VT1708S Digital [VT1708S Digital]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 2: VT1708S Alt Analog [VT1708S Alt Analog]   Subd
<alsauser> Can anyone help me getting audio working with Geforce 8400 with driver version 340.93 over HDMI?
<alsauser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12638672/
<johnjohn101> if i am trcking an issue in 15.10 do i do #ubuntu+1
<Inoki> Anyone here?
<Inoki> If I'm not mistaken, one of the main advantages of kernel 4 is the ability to patch on-the-fly without reboot.
<Inoki> nvm, got it.
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> :)
<berglh> err hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-03
<mjayk> Morning all
<Inoki> Morning
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-04
<eliasps> For the uploaders of gnome3-staging, check if those are ok for upload, http://pastebin.com/tiYFmSWk http://pastebin.com/hN5cG29x . Thank you.
<eliasps> Guys a few days ago, there was an update that changed those wallpapers that had the new logo in the center to the same but without the logo.
<eliasps> Anyone knows where to find the previous ones? Those with the new UG logo in the center.
<darkxst> eliasps, we removed the logo's since they interfere with lock screen and overview
<eliasps> darkxst hi, yeah, I noticed that. But still was an awesome wallpaper when the screen wasn't locked. Is it anywhere to find?
<darkxst> eliasps, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/15.10.3
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 15 in Launchpad itself "PO file import errors should be more verbose" [Low,Fix released]
<eliasps> darkxst Awesome! Thank you!
<darkxst> eliasps, no real point uploading gnome-screenshot, its not used by Ubuntu GNOME
<eliasps> I see. Ok. ricotz tracked gnome-builder and gnome-characters from here: https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/. Added gnome-characters-3.16.x on staging. Shouldn't this version go on the main and 3.18 on staging?
<darkxst> eliasps, yes can do that
<darkxst> eliasps, don't refresh patches, unless they fail with 'fuzz', 'offset' is fine and gets left as is
<eliasps> Oh, ok, sorry about that.
<eliasps> darkxst to pull source from debian, you use the pull-debian-source command? it gives an error on my computer. Does it need any configuration?
<darkxst> eliasps, I think it might be broken at the moment
<darkxst> I just been downloading the dsc files (from the links on wily318 page) and using dget
<darkxst> or you could setup a chdist for debian unstable
<eliasps> darkxst, ok. Thanks. I'll be using dget too, seems faster.
<eliasps> maybe this https://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html should be added to that page where you track the packages for the PPAs, could be useful.
<darkxst> eliasps, we scrape the debian versions from launchpad, don't think that has the 'NEW' data
<eliasps> darkxst anjuta http://pastebin.com/7VL3xFxX . Is it ok?
<darkxst> eliasps, version should be -0ubuntu1~wily0 since its not a sync
<eliasps> darkxst Ok, I see how that works. Got confused by the previous version.
<darkxst> eliasps, np, i'll fix it this time
<eliasps> thank you.
<eliasps> libgweather should also be 0ubuntu1~wily0 right?
<eliasps> or 1ubuntu1?
<darkxst> eliasps, 0ubuntu1, you would only use 1ubuntu1 when apply changes over a debian package of say 3.18.0-1
<darkxst> eliasps, think about the version like
<darkxst> '3.18.0-X''ubuntuX''~wilyX'
<darkxst> ^debian, then ubuntu, then ppa
<darkxst> then if the package doesnt exist in debian, we use 0 for the last part of the debian package
<darkxst> ^or version
<eliasps> But in debian there is 3.18.0-1. Doesn't this mean the debian version is 1?
<eliasps> Is it because I'm not using that version for thenew package and updating from the one in Ubuntu?
<eliasps> Because it's not a merge.
<darkxst> eliasps, oh right, then yes you should do a merge
<darkxst> libgweather merge should be pretty simple only a few of ubuntu changes
<eliasps> using bzr?
<darkxst> if the branches are up to date you can
<darkxst> its an ~ubuntu-desktop branch so should be up to date
<darkxst> though I don't do any merges in bzr, myself, prefer git
<darkxst> or for very simple merges just make a debdiff between debian and ubuntu, and manually apply the changes
<eliasps> I'm reading the documentation on merging to be sure.
<eliasps> To make it right I mean
<eliasps> On adopting an upstream project for Ubuntu directly, like we were talking about gnome-builder, it seems a bit complicated to make the debian/rules file right. For a newbie at least.
<lindol> hi all..
<lindol> may be, If I put Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 on my labpto, Could i try to use Gnome calendar?
<darkxst> eliasps, for gnome-builder you use the debian package rules file
<mjayk> does anyone know the name of the gnome extension that moves the icons from the message tray to the top bar?~
<dupondje> Just installed 15.10, and it looks nice!
<dupondje> except that tray/notification bar in the buttom left :s
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-03
<LinDol> hi all
<mgedmin> oooh, this now exists: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/chrome-gnome-shell
<jbicha> mgedmin: yes, it's the "connector", you'll still need to install the extension from the Chrome Store
<LinDol> hi all
<dr4c4n> hi LinDol
<LinDol> haha thank you :) how are you today
<dr4c4n> I'm doing alright, I have to mark a bunch of assignments though. I've been working on trying to get ubuntu gnome 16.04 on my laptop which is an asus zenbook pro ux501vw and it just doesn't seem to want to wrok
<dr4c4n> there are several issues that come up with it when I'm doing the installation
<dr4c4n> even trying to use an older version, and then upgrading doesn't seem to work
<LinDol> oh, it was just occurred in Ubuntu GNOME?
<LinDol> any other distribution doesn't have issue on your zenbook?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-04
<mt-dev> I'm creating my own derivative of Ubuntu GNOME and would like to change the "System Information" image used in the details section of Settings. Where is that image stored? It used to be in /usr/share/gnome-control-center/ui/, but is no longer. Where has it disappeared to?
<jbicha> mt-dev: it's not user-replacable any more, see gnome-control-center debian/patches/56_use_ubuntu_info_branding.patch
<jbicha> I mean, maybe if a user recompiled the gresource…
<mt-dev> Ah, dummy me. I patched it back when they made the change, but forgot . Thanks so much jbicha!
<jbicha> I think we'd like for that logo to be overridable (the Budgie Remix would like to use their logo for it instead)
<mt-dev> Yeah, we did it by repackaging gnome-control-center
<mt-dev> In our ppa
<jbicha> it would be nice if it would look up the icon name in gsettings like gdm does
<mt-dev> Yes, that would be very nice! Then again, I wish the GDM login screen could be customized more
<jbicha> and considering that Fedora has patched gnome-control-center for years to include a distro logo, it would be nice if upstream would just let distros add their logo
<mt-dev> Wonder why they have yet to do that?
<mt-dev> Maybe we should bring it to the Gnome IRC channel?
<jbicha> well you just have to convince the control-center maintainers
<jbicha> and a good working patch would help
<mt-dev> How do you figure out who the maintainer of an upstream Gnome application is?
<jbicha> look in the git repo for a .doap file
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/
<mt-dev> Okay, thanks!
<jbicha> it may need input from design too
<jbicha> darkxst: if you want to make that initial-setup change or anything else for yakkety, Final Freeze is Thursday
<jbicha> we haven't updated the packagesets in a while so I believe you'll need sponsorship for initial-setup
<mgedmin> this is weird: http://imgur.com/a/mZbYg (see %s instead of my hostname)
<mgedmin> if I launch gnome-control-center with LANGUAGE=en, it shows 'ssh platonas' correctly
<mgedmin> the VNC and webdav panels show the hostname correctly
<mgedmin> the upstream translation for gnome-control-center 3.20 looks correct to me: https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-control-center/blob/gnome-3-20/po/lt.po#L5227-L5235
<mgedmin> the strings inside /usr/share/locale/lt/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-control-center-2.0.mo also look correct
<mgedmin> I'm on 16.04 with the gnome3-staging ppa
<mgedmin> gnome-control-center-data is 1:3.20.1-2ubuntu2~xenial1
<mgedmin> gnome-control-center also same version
<mgedmin> oh cool there's a ~xenial2 uploaded 40 minutes ago ;)
<jbicha> mgedmin: that upload didn't affect translations
<mgedmin> someone on irc.gnome.org noticed a bug in the upstream .po file
<mgedmin> I just filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=772409
<ubot5> Gnome bug 772409 in Sharing "The invitation to "ssh %s" is mistranslated in lt.po" [Normal,New]
<mgedmin> although I don't know if that sort of bug would explain the symptoms I'm seeing
<mgedmin> shame that .mo files aren't plain text and I cannot edit them in vi ...
<jbicha> mgedmin: you ever use Launchpad Translations?
<jbicha> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<mgedmin> yes
<mgedmin> still, upstream first, eh?
<mgedmin> ... I'm actually not sure what's the right thing to do and how the workflows work
<jbicha> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/gnome-control-center/+pots/gnome-control-center-2.0/lt/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=secure+shell
<jbicha> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gnome-control-center/+pots/gnome-control-center-2.0/lt/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=secure+shell
 * mgedmin fixes both of those
<jbicha> maybe contact the Lithuanian Translators LP group to find out if there's anything more your contribution needs before it's accepted
<mgedmin> I fear I may be an owner of the Lithuanian Translators LP group :/
<mgedmin> I'm just terrible at collaboration :(
<jbicha> oh never mind then since it looks like your changes didn't need approval
<jbicha> you'll just have to wait for the next language pack update to include that change
<dr4c4n_> so I downloaded the latest beta 2 of 16.10 ubuntu gnome, and I tried installing it on my asus Zenbook pro ux501vw, the Installer was great, seemed that everything was functioning well, no loud fans, and the touchpad worked, when the installer finished, it asked me to reboot which I did, I get to the login screen, enter my password, and the computer freezes, I can still see the grey background from
<dr4c4n_> the login screen, and my mouse cursor, but it won't move and I had to shutdown, any suggestions?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-05
<mgedmin> hm, so the gnome-control-center-2.0.mo is shipped by the gnome-control-center-data package in the gnome3-staging ppa, rather than by a locale pack
<mgedmin> whoa, the minimum ram requirement for the 16.10 livecd is just 384 MB?
<altin> Where do I find the custom keybindings file?
<altin> I created some keybindings via gui
<altin> but I want to find the config file
<pchoo> Hi all, what will be the expectation for Optimus laptops with NVidia gfx cards in Ubuntu Gnome 16.10?
<geoff10000> hi all. How do ensure new windows are placed in the middle of the screen in Gnome 3.22?
<geoff10000> currently, they open top left corner
<mgedmin> altin: custom keybindings are saved in dconf
<mgedmin> try dconf dump / to see ALL THE SETTINGS
<jbicha> mgedmin: where do you see the 384MB? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME says 1.5GB
<mgedmin> boot the livecd, press any key at the very earliest syslinux screen, hit F1 for help, hit F2 for minimal system requirements
<mgedmin> the syslinux help files are full of ancient advice from the elders (on thinkpads pass a special 'floppy' parameter etc.)
<jbicha> mgedmin: well, is it possible to run the live iso with 384 MB of RAM? You can test in VirtualBox. If not please file a bug about that
<jbicha> I don't think even Lubuntu would recommend installing a system with that little RAM though
<mgedmin> do you remember which package ships the .txt files with syslinux help?
<mgedmin> afaiu they're shared between all flavours (at least one of the help pages says something of the kind)
<jbicha> mgedmin: no to the first question but maybe you could ask in #ubuntu-installer ; and yes, it's shared
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-06
<jbicha> darkxst: apparently the Printers panel in yakkety works again now; perhaps a no-change rebuild against cups was all it needed?
<jbicha> and installing system-config-printer-gnome
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, I wasn't able to test on the printers at work, the wifi is locked down
<darkxst> but not sure it would require s-c-p-g now? that was only the seperate UI in that package (or should be)
<jbicha> darkxst: we'll have to look into fixing up s-c-p for 17.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.20.1-2ubuntu3
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<Furai> Hey, latest system update made my ubuntu gnome into infinite boot loop.
<Furai> Anyone aware of that?
<Furai> Any fixes?
<Furai> No one? Really?
<muelli> hm Furai. it's hard to tell without having more details available.  have you tried to use the "safe mode"? I.e. select the recovery option in GRUB instead of the regular boot.
<Furai> Yes, I did.
<Furai> Today's update to ubuntu 16.04 had initramfs update in it.
<Furai> I think that's what broke it.
<Furai> It's latest ubuntu gnome.
<Furai> I'm not on any beta channel or such.
<Furai> In recovery mode I'm only able to run it in console.
<Furai> Dunno where to go from there.
<Furai> muelli ?
<muelli> Furai: what does it mean that you are "only able to run it in console"?
<Furai> I mean that graphic mode in some fallback doesn't even start.
<Furai> I can run it from safe mode and go into root.
<muelli> Furai: fair enough. can you select "continue boot" or smth?
<Furai> I can and then it stops working. It's looping on something, some blinking text I cannot read because it's showing for few ms.
<muelli> Furai: what happens after that few ms?
<Furai> it lops over again
<Furai> I'll unblacklist noevuau driver (spelled wrong) and try the graphic mode again
<Furai> Maybe that initramfs didn't take into account dkms or something
<Furai> And it didn't change stuff for nvidia driver
<muelli> ah, you're using non-free software?
<Furai> Pretty much just nvidia.
<muelli> then I'm out.
<Furai> Maybe some intel specific thing.
<Furai> I've just disabled modprobe and enabled nouveau
<Furai> Still, you could help with some generic troubleshooting.
<Furai> Some ideas are appreciated.
<Furai> nouveau just complained that it failed to load fecs_ienst
<de-facto> Guys i have my contacts on a CalDAV server, i added it in evolution and i sorta have some contacts, but it seems they are outdated and do not contain all fields. How can i manually update them and also find out where the details get lost?
<de-facto> i wasnt able to find an update button in gnome contacts or even setup a CalDAV server from within there (hence i did it in Evolution, which is the backend anyhow i guess)
<de-facto> Any ideas how to sync and find lost details?
<de-facto> (for example i have some IM fields with XMPP and Ring contacts for chat)
<de-facto> those didnt appear neither in Evolution nor in Gnome Contacts
<de-facto> im not sure if they get lost when the server answers the CalDAV or when Evolution parses them in
<de-facto> the server is Kolab, and i can see those details in the Webinterface
<muelli> de-facto: how do you know that your contacts "do not contain all fields"?
<Furai> muelli, I got back to the issue.
<Furai> And indeed it was nvidia.
<muelli> Furai: see, non-free software is bad for you!
<Furai> muelli, not so sure about it.
<Furai> I had to only reinstall it.
<de-facto> because xmpp and ring chat is missing but they show in webui of kolab
<de-facto> brb
<rajamuthukumaran> Hi I'm using Ubuntu with Gnome de. Recently I have some issue with applications name is gnome dash, only 8 letter of the app is displayed in there. Is there any way to fix this
<sazawal_> I guess there is a change in Ubuntu installation recently. I bought a new laptop with preinstalled Windows 7. I wanted to remove Windows 7 and install Ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1. While tweaking with the partitions, it (gparted) created a default 1 MB free space at the beginning of the filesystem. And when I was starting the installation, it gave a warning that a 1 MB space must be reserved for "Reserved BIOS blabla", which I ign
<sazawal_> ored as i MB freespace was already appearing at the beginning by default. The installation went well, and when I restarted the system, Windows Boot Manager was appearing in the boot menu, even after removing windows. And none of the options in boot menu is letting me start Ubuntu. What is wrong here?
<de-facto> Bios vs UEFI?
<de-facto> MSDOS partitions vs GPT partitions?
<sazawal_> de-facto, I am not sure about these terms. So I did something and it worked now. I clicked on "New Partition Table" in gparted before making the partitions. Now, there is no 1 MB freespace at the beginning, and everything works. Except that I still get Windows Boot Manager in the boot menu, which leads to nothing.
<sazawal_> de-facto, I just found out that it is not UEFI but BIOS
<tyrog> I have an issue (don't know how to call it accurately) in Ubuntu GNOME. Whenever I search for something in the GNOME Shell the results from the Settings app are shown only in English, although I'm using a different language as my system language.
<tyrog> No matter what language I choose to be the System language, those results always appear in English. Is there a way to make them show in my native language? I don't have such problem with other distros running GNOME3. Thank you
<tyrog> anyone?
<tyrog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1585809
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1585809 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Searching a setting component in the gnome overview, the results are shown in the wrong localization." [High,Confirmed]
<tyrog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1491787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491787 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "System language isn't applied to gnome-control-center in Gnome-Shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tyrog> If anyone from the development team is reading. Please take attention to these bugs whenever possible. They have been present for a long long time. Thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-07
<Guest18389> brightness issue over here
<Guest18389> everytime i plug in charger, brightness turns 100%
<Guest18389> although that happens the indicator shows previous value itself
<Guest18389> now when I change the brightness, the indicator also jumps to100% then adjustsfrom there
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-08
<LinDol> hi all
<CryojenX> Hello, can someone help me figure out how to change t he time format onthe top bar in xenial to 12 hour format? I know there was a shell  extension that did this but it's out of date andno longer works.
<CryojenX> Hey bulletmark
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-09
<jamie_1> i might have messed up
<jamie_1> i was upgrading 14.04 to 16.04 and i went to view a file in the process and went to exit to continue using ctrl x and it ended the update... and i have not reached reboot yet... any ideas?
<CryojenX> I think everyone's asleep, and I'm a noob. sorry. :P
<jbicha> CryojenX: https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/clock-set.html
<CryojenX> Gah, I could have sworn I looked there in the settings! Thanks, boy do I feel silly. :p
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> hello
<LinDol> after testing
<LinDol> what should i write 'Critical bugs, or Bugs" files?
<jbicha> LinDol: hi, sorry for the late reply, if you want faster answers, you can try in perhaps #ubuntu-devel
<jbicha> I feel the iso tracker website is a bit confusing
<jbicha> if you have bugs you notice while testing the iso, you can put the bug numbers in those fields
<LinDol> oh
<LinDol> hello jbicha
<LinDol> but i can not make new ticket
<LinDol> because i am not sure if it is bug or not
<jbicha> you should probably go ahead and file the bug
<jbicha> LaunchPad has over 1.6 million bugs, one more won't hurt!
<LinDol> oh.. okay
<LinDol> i will try :)
<LinDol> but do you know it is "medium" or "media" ?
<LinDol> what is correct?
<jbicha> oh, that bug
<jbicha> I forgot that you mentioned that in your email
<jbicha> let me see…
<LinDol> It was asked to me
<LinDol> "Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER:"
<LinDol> after installing Ubuntu-GNOME
<LinDol> it was displayed.
<LinDol> "medium" is correct?
<LinDol> i written this :)
<LinDol> in the email
<jbicha> ok, we could update the testcase to say that but I think "a prompt to remove media and press Enter appears" is good enough for the test case
<jbicha> if you think "installation medium" isn't clear, you can file a bug for that
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug casper
<jbicha> (casper is the Ubuntu package that provides that text)
<LinDol> oh okay :) I will try to make new ticket :)
<LinDol> thank you for your  checking
<jbicha> medium is a singular form of 'media' for English
<LinDol> oh.. sorry,
<LinDol> i have not known T_T
<LinDol> i am still learning english
<jbicha> but my opinion is that 'media' is more commonly used in English for singular
<jbicha> my opinion is that you're not wrong in preferring 'media'; it just depends on which word the Ubuntu designers prefer
<jbicha> I believe some people think 'medium' is better grammar for a single object like a USB stick or DVD
<jbicha> but I think in this case, the better grammar is 'media' since most people know what that word means but many will be confused by 'medium'
<jbicha> LinDol: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159207
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1159207 in casper (Ubuntu) "Live session Bad Grammar" [Low,Fix released]
<jbicha> I support changing it back to 'media' but it won't be changed for 16.10 since we're past User Interface Freeze and translators won't have time to adapt to the change
<LinDol> oh..
<LinDol> okay
<LinDol> i understood
<LinDol> Thank you for your detail, jbicha
<jbicha> LinDol: are you going to file the bug?
<LinDol> Yes, but i will go to file the bug on launchpad on this weekend
<LinDol> because weekday, i don't have time T_T
<LinDol> to work my job
<jbicha> LinDol: sure, no problem, thanks!
<LinDol> Thank you :) and have a great night,
<LinDol> korea is midnight :)
<LinDol> see again, thank you :)
<nickanon> I just installed ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1 and I am having a issue, my operating system directly boots into login screen without showing splash screen or bootanimation. How can I solve this problem? Help appreciated!
<nickanon>  I just installed ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1 and I am having a issue, my operating system directly boots into login screen without showing splash screen or bootanimation. How can I solve this problem? Help appreciated!
<nickanon> I just installed ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1 and I am having a issue, my operating system directly boots into login screen without showing splash screen or bootanimation. How can I solve this problem? Help appreciated!
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-02
<Tommeh> Ahoy
<Tommeh> I was wondering why, at some point last week, autoremove marked 'gnome-themes-standard' as fit for removal, but not 'gnome-themes-standard-data'. Without the former package, GTK2 support under Adwaita seemingly broke.
<Tommeh> Other themes were OK.
<Tommeh> It only manifested in one of my applications; hexchat.
<Tommeh> (I'm running 17.10 Artful beta, upgrading most days.)
<jbicha> Tommeh: yes, I'm going to have gnome-session recommend gnome-themes-standard later this week so I think that will fix that issue
<Tommeh> jbicha: ah, glad I'm not the only one. :)
<Tommeh> A few more packages went with it, though as far as I can tell haven't caused me any grief (yet)
<Tommeh> Well, I should say 'a few more gnome-* packages went with gnome-themes-standard: gnome-photos, gnome-music, gnome-initial-setup, gnome-characters
<jbicha> hmm, ok welcome to Ubuntu 17.10
<jbicha> do you still have gnome-session installed?
<Tommeh> Yes
<Tommeh> If the others aren't used any more, that's fine :)
 * Tommeh was just aiming to avoid any more brokeneness 
<jbicha> those other packages are stuff that Ubuntu GNOME used to install by default but Ubuntu 17.10 doesn't
<jbicha> you can still install them if you like them
<Tommeh> I must've missed something political - is Ubuntu GNOME now officially just "Ubuntu 17.10 w/ Gnome" in light of the 18.04 shift to gnome-shell?
<jbicha> yes, we should probably make an updated announcement
<jbicha> https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-released/
<jbicha> there's a vanilla-gnome-desktop package available now if you want something like the old Ubuntu GNOME but we do not plan to make ISOs for it
<Tommeh> Ahh
<Tommeh> I had read this, but must've skimmed over the bit about 17.10 being the shift point for non-LTS
<Tommeh> My bad. I'm happy to stick with the mainstream - I was really only using Ubuntu Gnome because installing gnome-shell alongside regular Ubuntu was *terrible*
<jbicha> we were a bit late with doing the switch this cycle
<jbicha> but we figured that most people would rather have the supported Ubuntu now and we made a metapackage for those who don't
<jbicha> but even installing gnome-session and logging in to GNOME works well too
<Tommeh> I can imagine it does now. Well, unless you use Adwaita & HexChat :D
<Tommeh> (Until that recommends bit is fixedup)
<Tommeh> Well anyway, keep up the good work, and thanks for all of your efforts - I'll leave you in peace :)
<muelli> hrm. I'm running the live CD but I can't do much with it, because /cow is running out of space very quickly. Can I somehow assign more space to /cow?
<jbicha> muelli: there's a tool called mkusb that could help you make a live USB have persistent storage so that's there more space available
<jbicha> (Ubuntu's live images are designed as a demo and installer, not long-term use)
<jbicha> mkusb isn't in Ubuntu, you have to get it from a PPA
<muelli> hrm.  yeah, I'm trying to use the live cd as a demo for my app.  But installing it seems to involve too many dependencies to fill the overlayfs :-\
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-03
<zaga> hi guy some one can redirectme to an italian irc support for gnome-ubuntu?
<zaga> this is my FirsTime
<zaga> ok let's go bed ...
<zaga> good night
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-06
<Something1> Where did the 17.10 daily live for ubuntu-gnome go on cdimage.ubuntu.com ? Is ubuntu-gnome truly gone now?
<Wirehunter> What is the best approach upgrading to ubuntu 17.10 from Ubuntu Gnome 17.04?
<Something1> Wirehunter, do-release-upgrade -d ?
<Wirehunter> Something1, No new release is found according to do-release-upgrade.
<Something1> Did you add the ´-d´ at the end?
<Wirehunter> No, I didn't. That does it.
<Something1> Woo!
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, could you give me a deadline to get vala 0.36.6 into artful if it is still easily possible?
<Wirehunter> Thanks :)
<jbicha> ricotz: Final Freeze is Thursday but let's not wait until the last moment, how about Monday?
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<ricotz> jbicha, alright, will do a release this weekend
<jbicha> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-08
<RalphBa> where is the 17.10 daily build gone?
<jbicha> we deleted it
<RalphBa> jbicha, why?
<jbicha> RalphBa: did you read https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-released/ ?
<RalphBa> no
<RalphBa> I want to have a plain gnome, not that crap I saw in ubuntu 17.10 daily. you even cannot configure shell extensions
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME has been discontinued and users will be upgraded to Ubuntu when they update to 17.10 or 18.04 LTS
<jbicha> what do you mean you can't configure shell extensions?
<jbicha> the last line of the Ubuntu Desktop section in the release notes gives you 2 ways to get a more "vanilla" GNOME
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/#Ubuntu_Desktop
<RalphBa> When I installed ubuntu gnome daily and tried to install my shell extensions the according tweak page was different just configuring the "unity clone dock to dash clone"
<RalphBa> yeah, installing gnome-session I did. the result was a messed up gnome
<RalphBa> I'd like not to have the not vanilla stuff at all
<RalphBa> plain gnome
<RalphBa> I would not have welcome cannonical decission if I would have known that the mess up the gnome line with that
<jbicha> I don't understand what you mean by messed up gnome after installing gnome-session
<RalphBa> gnome twaek could not enable and disable shell extensions
<jbicha> did you pick 'GNOME' from the login screen?
<RalphBa> I had to click on an extension, then a window poped up where I could enable and disable some extensions but most were just messed up
<RalphBa> yes
<jbicha> there was a bug a few weeks ago that has been fixed. You should try again
<jbicha> fixed in gnome-tweak-tool 3.26.1
<RalphBa> then I removed ubuntu 17.10 daily and installed the still existing ubuntu gnome daily which worked perfect
<RalphBa> but I still have to load stuff on my system which I do not want, right?
<jbicha> I don't think that's a big problem though…
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME included GNOME Classic for years but I don't think most users used it or cared that it was installed
<RalphBa> I think that it will be a problem as long as it won't be vanilla at the initial system
<jbicha> why is it a problem?
<RalphBa> well, however... today is a really bad day
<RalphBa> can I completely remove the cannonical gnome stuff without destroying the system?
<jbicha> yes but you're not running a supported Ubuntu system any more
<RalphBa> ... well
<RalphBa> theres the problem ;)
<jbicha> and I don't see how having an Ubuntu session option is a big deal
<jbicha> just don't log into it if you don't want it
<RalphBa> havin the ubuntu session maybe not, havin the dash to dock clone maybe yes
<RalphBa> also it complicates every try to experiment with stuff because the base is not standard
<RalphBa> doesn't matter... I'm still with ubuntu because I could avoid that own baked things. now obviously I cant... so debian here I come *facepalm*
<jbicha> you don't need to change operating systems because of one issue
<RalphBa> I was glad to hear, they repair their first mistake, now I hear they do another... what should I say other than it has to end?
<jbicha> what mistake? have you filed a bug?
<RalphBa> They obviously didn't make things better because they got the point, but because they simply failed with mir and unity
<RalphBa> the mistake to not be vanilla
<RalphBa> to not do the things concerning desktops as they has to be done
<jbicha> how are you installing Dash to Dock?
<RalphBa> via firefox
<jbicha> and how doesn't it work? it works fine here
<RalphBa> I don't say it doesn't work now, thats not the point
<jbicha> (I installed by searching for Dash to Dock in the Activities Overview… which uses gnome-software)
<jbicha> !!
<RalphBa> the point is that I want and need a clean system
<jbicha> you're switching operating systems because a bug that doesn't exist?
<RalphBa> no, because it isn't vanilla
<jbicha> but it is vanilla in the GNOME session
<RalphBa> until now I had a ubuntu base + vanilla gnome without anything which might interact with it
<jbicha> Dash to Dock isn't vanilla…
<jbicha> GNOME Classic isn't vanilla
<RalphBa> now there always would be this shady thing in background which could cause an error. even if it does not, it complicates things
<RalphBa> when was gnome classic a part of ubuntu gnome?
<RalphBa> in 16.04?
<jbicha> since forever, it was installed by default but it wasn't the default session
<RalphBa> and even if, isn't it made by gnome?
<jbicha> it didn't break anything and I don't see any evidence that having the Ubuntu session installed breaks anything if you use the GNOME session
<jbicha> the Ubuntu Dock is made by the same people that make Dash to Dock which you obviously don't have a problem with
<jbicha> the Ubuntu session is some theming, a tweaked version of a very popular Dock, and appindicator support
<jbicha> it's not crazy or extreme at all in my opinion
<RalphBa> it is now, and in future?
<jbicha> yes, the whole point of the Ubuntu Dock session is to use the Dash to Dock extension underneath!
<RalphBa> will ubuntu gnome resurrect if it gets something messy like unity?
<jbicha> *extension
<jbicha> I don't think Ubuntu will go very far
<RalphBa> well... unless they get again a fancy idea like their own smartphone
<RalphBa> until not unless
<jbicha> look: if we continued making Ubuntu GNOME releases, then the Ubuntu GNOME team loses our influence on the default Ubuntu desktop
<jbicha> we are helping to keep Ubuntu very close to GNOME because there is only one GNOME flavor of Ubuntu
<jbicha> otherwise Canonical could say "if you want GNOME, just install Ubuntu GNOME"
<RalphBa> I understand that it might be a political wise decision. But you have to understand that some people appreciated your more pure work and might be dissapointed by loosing it
<jbicha> it is a very intentional decision for us to *not* release new Ubuntu GNOME iso's
<jbicha> but you're not losing it
<jbicha> install gnome-session and log in to it and don't worry about what's happening in the Ubuntu session if you don't want to use it
<jbicha> or install vanilla-gnome-desktop if you want the extra core GNOME apps too
<RalphBa> you see, you might now have more influence on ubuntu, but you lost independence. also what you think will happen? there will come a time for a lot of people where they might say f**k it I do not install vanilla yet.
<jbicha> we never had independence
<jbicha> the Ubuntu GNOME team has always been a part of the Ubuntu Desktop team
<RalphBa> that's the end of vanilla gnome within ubuntu.
<RalphBa> the funny thing, the same game starts again
<jbicha> part of being a team is compromising to make decisions to get things done
<jbicha> I know one leader on the Desktop team that wanted window control buttons to stay on the left but my side (move them back to the right) won that argument
<RalphBa> part of beein ubuntu gnome was once to stand up and say we want to have an alternative ;)
<jbicha> the old Ubuntu GNOME team wants tracker in the default install but we haven't won that one yet
<RalphBa> tracker?
<jbicha> I am having a hard time understanding what it is that you have a problem with
<RalphBa> My problem is, that I get dragged into the desktop politics I left once. Its also very ideological, so maybe you simply can't understand because you are not me
<RalphBa> Ubuntu GNOME was pretty simple. ubuntu base + gnome
<RalphBa> now things get complicated again
<RalphBa> the funny thing, a separate ubuntu gnome would be easier to release than ever before
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME has always been complicated. We've just done a good job of hiding the complexity the last few years
<RalphBa> just let the ubuntu-session stuff out and install gnome-session and vaniall-gnome-desktop. is also a very good quality check... it fails if things are not separated correctly
<RalphBa> for the user it was not complicated
<RalphBa> therefor you've done a really good job... you leave now
<jbicha> I mean you can uninstall ubuntu-session if you want but you won't have ubuntu-desktop installed which could cause issues on upgrades
<jbicha> and that's not supported by Canonical
<RalphBa> yes, that would be a problem complicating things on the other side.
<RalphBa> you see what I'm missing
<RalphBa> ?
<jbicha> no
<RalphBa> a desktop package for gnome
<RalphBa> :-D
<jbicha> vanilla-gnome-desktop exists
<RalphBa> but it isn't able to live on its own without getting troubles... you just said
<jbicha> ubuntu-desktop is supported for 5 years in an LTS, vanilla-gnome-desktop is just something we put together that might be useful but isn't supported by Canonical
<RalphBa> well, I don't think it makes sense to continue. I thank you for the last years, it was a fun time. I wish you the best on your new way
<jbicha> personally I use ubuntu-desktop (and usually the Ubuntu session), I think d_arkxst might use vanilla-gnome-desktop
<jbicha> a lot of the packaging work is shared between Ubuntu and Debian GNOME
<jbicha> use whatever distro you like :)
<RalphBa> yeah, debian is a big question mark. What I liked about ubuntu was installing and getting to work
<RalphBa> in combination with fast release cycles
<jbicha> are you using 17.10 now?
<RalphBa> yes
<RalphBa> at my pc, I just wanted to reinstall my tablet
<RalphBa> when I found out that ubuntu gnome is gone
<RalphBa> my pc was installed from a daily build of ubuntu gnome
<RalphBa> before a few weeks
<jbicha> didn't you notice that ubuntu-gnome-desktop pulled in ubuntu-desktop recently?
<jbicha> in other words, installing Ubuntu on the tablet and then installing vanilla-gnome-desktop on top of it will give you about the same thing as you already have on your pc
<RalphBa> no, but I also didn't pay attention
<RalphBa> how said, its not only because of what I get now. Its more because the future politics and what this could end in
<RalphBa> the stability of knowing that I have a common gnome desktop is gone
<RalphBa> the future is uncertain
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME has put a lot of work in since we started to allow for a pretty vanilla GNOME on Ubuntu
<jbicha> there was even more work during the 17.10 cycle from the Desktop Team to make that even better
<RalphBa> unity was the point where ubuntu lost my trust concerning the desktop. ubuntu gnome had it. ubuntu gnome is gone
<jbicha> it's now possible to have the default GNOME theme in the GNOME session and the Ubuntu theme in the Ubuntu session. That's *never* been possible before
<RalphBa> that doesn't change the mistrust in future politics
<jbicha> it's the same people doing the work now though
<RalphBa> it was clear, ubuntu gnome stood for the common gnome desktop...
<RalphBa> the same people, but other decisions
<RalphBa> as you said earlier with the tracker
<jbicha> Ubuntu 17.10 is clearly better in my opinion than Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 was
<jbicha> do you know what version of nautilus was included in 17.04?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<RalphBa> no, I do not
<RalphBa> yes, 3.20
<jbicha> but now we have 3.26!
<RalphBa> gnome was 3.22 right?
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 tried to include GNOME 3.24 but we missed a few pieces like nautilus
<RalphBa> thats wonderful, but doesn't give me the trust that bad things won't happen
<RalphBa> just say amazon, online search, and others
<RalphBa> ubuntu desktop never will gain the trust as ubuntu gnome did. because ubuntu will never be "just" a distribution
<jbicha> if you're trying to decide what to install on your tablet today, I encourage you to decide based on how things are today
<jbicha> Debian has much of GNOME 3.26 but is missing gnome-shell, gnome-control-center and some related pieces: https://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.26-status.html
<RalphBa> for me the future plays a huge role, nothing worse than have to mess around with such things in a moment you have no time to search another distro. better to know that I have to search for another yet where I have time before bad things happen
<RalphBa> maybe I move to manjaro, I like the pure and well controllable flavour of arch and the idea of using an european distro. Just don't like and use arch because it's sometimes pretty unstable, but manjaro offers a stable branch
<RalphBa> thats interesting, manjaro architect detected most of my full disk encrypted environment... impressed
<RalphBa> like the old debian cli installer just more powerful
